# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Շառլի Էբդո/Charlie Hebdo

## Claudia Mori

Կարծում եմ Շառլի Էբդոյի ծաղրանկարիչների սպանությունը եւ դրան հաջորդող դեպքերը պետք է նոր թեմայի առիթ դառնան: Ինչպես տեսա այս թեման դեռ չկա, բայց ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում Ակումբցիների կարծիքը այս իրադարձության վերաբերյալ, որից ես անձամբ նոր պատերազմի հոտ եմ առնում ու շատ վտանգավոր: Սա շատ հնարավոր է հատուկ պատրաստված քայլ էր հզոր տերությունների կողմից, ովքեր փայլուն հասկանում են, որ լրատվամիջոցի դեմ հարձակում գործելով կարելի է նույն լրատվամիջոցներին շատ հաջող օգտագործել: Բացի այդ շատ հակասական փաստեր կան: Դուք ինչ եք մտածում, ինչ է կատարվում աշխարհում????

----------

Աթեիստ (11.01.2015), Շինարար (11.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի քանի կետով արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը։

1. Երկրի ցանկացած քաղաքացի պարտավոր է ընդունել տվյալ երկրի օրենքները։ Ֆրանսիայում խոսքի ազատությունը թույլ տալիս է ծաղրել ցանկացած սրբություն։ Այսինքն մարդին ունեն կրոնի ազատություն, ոչ ոք նրանց չի զրկում իրենց կրոնից, ոչ ոք նրանց չի ծաղրում, բայց ալլահ-հիսուս-բուդդա, ինչքան ուզում ես ծաղրի։ Եթե մարդակն ինչ որ խումբ չի ընդունում օրենքը, կամ լոբբինգ ա անում, որ ընդունվ իրանց ուզածը, կամ հելնում գնում են ասենք աֆղանստան։ Եթե մարդը եկել ա Եվրոպա, պտի ընդունի Եվրոպական մոտեցումները, ոչ թե Եվրոպան էլ քաքմեջ անի, սարքի Իրան։

2. Եթե հանկարծ Ֆրանսիան կոտրվավ, տեղիք տվեց ու մտցրեց կրոնական հումորի սահմանափակում, հաջորդը կլինի հագուստի սահմանափակումը (բոլոր կանանց դեմքը փակ), վարքի սահմանափակում, ու վերջապես կրոնի ազատ ընտրության սահմանափակումը։

Էս թեմայում էնոր մի հաղորդում էի լսում, համաձայն եմ Շենդեռովիչի ամեն բառի հետ։
http://echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/1469538-echo/

----------

Cassiopeia (11.01.2015), Chuk (11.01.2015), Lion (14.01.2015), Արէա (11.01.2015), Շինարար (11.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի քանի կետով արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը։
> 
> 1. Երկրի ցանկացած քաղաքացի պարտավոր է ընդունել տվյալ երկրի օրենքները։ Ֆրանսիայում խոսքի ազատությունը թույլ տալիս է ծաղրել ցանկացած սրբություն։ Այսինքն մարդին ունեն կրոնի ազատություն, ոչ ոք նրանց չի զրկում իրենց կրոնից, ոչ ոք նրանց չի ծաղրում, բայց ալլահ-հիսուս-բուդդա, ինչքան ուզում ես ծաղրի։ Եթե մարդակն ինչ որ խումբ չի ընդունում օրենքը, կամ լոբբինգ ա անում, որ ընդունվ իրանց ուզածը, կամ հելնում գնում են ասենք աֆղանստան։ Եթե մարդը եկել ա Եվրոպա, պտի ընդունի Եվրոպական մոտեցումները, ոչ թե Եվրոպան էլ քաքմեջ անի, սարքի Իրան։
> 
> 2. Եթե հանկարծ Ֆրանսիան կոտրվավ, տեղիք տվեց ու մտցրեց կրոնական հումորի սահմանափակում, հաջորդը կլինի հագուստի սահմանափակումը (բոլոր կանանց դեմքը փակ), վարքի սահմանափակում, ու վերջապես կրոնի ազատ ընտրության սահմանափակումը։
> 
> Էս թեմայում էնոր մի հաղորդում էի լսում, համաձայն եմ Շենդեռովիչի ամեն բառի հետ։
> http://echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/1469538-echo/


Դե դրանք առանձին մարդիկ են, որ ինչ-որ կերպ, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով էդ ծայրահեղական շարժումների մեջ են ընկնում, պետք ա էդ ուղղությամբ քաղաքականություն տարվի՝ հասկացվի, թե Ֆրանսիայում ծնված, մեծացած, կրթված երիտասարդն ինչի ա էդ հոսաքների մեջ ընկնում, ապշելու բան ա: Ես ուղղակի էս թեմայով ասեմ, որ ինչ-որ ընդհանրացման մոտիվներ եմ տեսնում մարդկանց կարծիքներում՝ ընդհանրապես իսլամի դեմ, դրա դեմն էլ պետք ա առնել, դա ավելի ա մենակ վատացնելու:


Իսկ զիջման առումով, չեմ կարծում նման բանի հնարավոր ա հասնել, որովհետև ուրեմն դասական գրականության մի ստվար շերտ ուրեմն պիտի արգելվի, որում ծաղրվում ա քրիստոնեությունը: Ուղղակի էլի եմ ասում, չի կարելի ընդհանրացնել, Ղուրանը Ալլահի ճանապարհին պայքարի կոչում ուղղակի տառացիորեն ասում ա՝ չափը չանցնեք, Ալլահը չի սիրում նրանց, ովքեր չափը անցնում են (2:190): Իսլամը էնպես ոնց որ քրիստորենությունը շատ տարբեր ա, տարընթերցումների հնարավորություն ա տալիս: Ուղղակի էլի, ինչո՞ւ պտի Ֆրանսիայի պես երկրում ծնվող, մեծացող երիտասարդները զոհ գնան էդ ծայրահեղական գաղափարախոսություններին, էս մասին Ֆրանսիան պետք ա մտածի, փորձի պատասխանը գտնել, դեմն առնել ու ամենակարևորը՝ չսրել, որովհետև ծաղրանկարները մի կողմ, էդտեղ երկու կարծիք չի կարա լինի, անթույլատրելի հանցագործություն գործվեց, բայց էս ամենը օդից չի սկսվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ուղղակի էս թեմայով ասեմ, որ ինչ-որ ընդհանրացման մոտիվներ եմ տեսնում մարդկանցկարծիքներում՝ ընդհանրապես իսլամի դեմ, դրա դեմն էլ պետք ա առնել, դա ավելի ա մենակ վատացնելու:


Առաջին օրերին ես էլ էի տեսնում, հիմա ոնց-որ արդեն հակառակը, ամեն կերպ փորձում են տարածել էն, ինչ դու ես գրել: Որ դրանք առանձին տարրեր են, որ չի կարելի բոլորին մի արշինով չափել, օրինակ ա բերվում զոհված Ահմեդ ոստիկանը, ով ի տարբերություն տեռորիստների փորձում էր փրկել զոհերի կյանքը և այլն:

----------

Շինարար (11.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Սա շատ հնարավոր է հատուկ պատրաստված քայլ էր հզոր տերությունների կողմից, ովքեր փայլուն հասկանում են, որ լրատվամիջոցի դեմ հարձակում գործելով կարելի է նույն լրատվամիջոցներին շատ հաջող օգտագործել:


Բնականաբար չեմ կարող բացառել առաջարկածդ վարկածը, այն որոշակի տրամաբանության ա ենթարկվում:

Բայց անձամբ կարծում եմ, որ էդ դեպքը չի: Կարծում եմ էն դեպքն ա, որ հեչ պետք չի դավադրությունների տեսության հետևից ընկնելու: Շատ ավելի պարզ ու հասարակ դեպք ա, գործ ունենք իսլամիստ ծայրահեղականների «վրեժխնդրության» պարզ դրսևորման հետ:

----------

Claudia Mori (13.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), Արէա (11.01.2015), Շինարար (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Առաջին օրերին ես էլ էի տեսնում, հիմա ոնց-որ արդեն հակառակը, ամեն կերպ փորձում են տարածել էն, ինչ դու ես գրել: Որ դրանք առանձին տարրեր են, որ չի կարելի բոլորին մի արշինով չափել, օրինակ ա բերվում զոհված Ահմեդ ոստիկանը, ով ի տարբերություն տեռորիստների փորձում էր փրկել զոհերի կյանքը և այլն:


Հա, դա շատ ա ճիշտ մոտեցում ա, կարևոր բան են անում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե դրանք առանձին մարդիկ են, որ ինչ-որ կերպ, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով էդ ծայրահեղական շարժումների մեջ են ընկնում, պետք ա էդ ուղղությամբ քաղաքականություն տարվի՝ հասկացվի, թե Ֆրանսիայում ծնված, մեծացած, կրթված երիտասարդն ինչի ա էդ հոսաքների մեջ ընկնում, ապշելու բան ա: Ես ուղղակի էս թեմայով ասեմ, որ ինչ-որ ընդհանրացման մոտիվներ եմ տեսնում մարդկանց կարծիքներում՝ ընդհանրապես իսլամի դեմ, դրա դեմն էլ պետք ա առնել, դա ավելի ա մենակ վատացնելու:
> 
> Իսկ զիջման առումով, չեմ կարծում նման բանի հնարավոր ա հասնել, որովհետև ուրեմն դասական գրականության մի ստվար շերտ ուրեմն պիտի արգելվի, որում ծաղրվում ա քրիստոնեությունը: Ուղղակի էլի եմ ասում, չի կարելի ընդհանրացնել, Ղուրանը Ալլահի ճանապարհին պայքարի կոչում ուղղակի տառացիորեն ասում ա՝ չափը չանցնեք, Ալլահը չի սիրում նրանց, ովքեր չափը անցնում են (2:190): Իսլամը էնպես ոնց որ քրիստորենությունը շատ տարբեր ա, տարընթերցումների հնարավորություն ա տալիս: Ուղղակի էլի, ինչո՞ւ պտի Ֆրանսիայի պես երկրում ծնվող, մեծացող երիտասարդները զոհ գնան էդ ծայրահեղական գաղափարախոսություններին, էս մասին Ֆրանսիան պետք ա մտածի, փորձի պատասխանը գտնել, դեմն առնել ու ամենակարևորը՝ չսրել, որովհետև ծաղրանկարները մի կողմ, էդտեղ երկու կարծիք չի կարա լինի, անթույլատրելի հանցագործություն գործվեց, բայց էս ամենը օդից չի սկսվել:


Շին, ես էս երկու օրը էդ էմ կարդում, որ Ղուրանից հետո հելած Մուհամեդի հեղինակած «հավելվածները» (անունը չեմ հիշում), ավելի բարձր պրիորիտետ ունեն, քան ղուրանը, այսինքն եթե ինչ որ կետում իրար հակասում են, Ղուրանը դնում են մի կողմ։ Իսկ մուհամեդին շատ ավելի ագրեսիվ ա ու ծայրահեղական։

Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում դեմն առնելը. պետական մակարդակով հայտարարում են, որ իրանց երկրում մեծագույն արժեք ա ՕՐԵՆՔԸ և ԽՈՍՔԻ ԱԶԱՏՈւԹՅՈւՆԸ։ Ով համաձայն չի, տալիս են թող գնա Իրան կամ ուրիշ գրողի ծոց։
Տենց մի հայտարարություն արել էր Ավստրալիայի արտգորխնախարարը, երբ եկողները փորձել էին իրանց ադաթները դեմ տալ։

----------

Արէա (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում դեմն առնելը. պետական մակարդակով հայտարարում են, որ իրանց երկրում մեծագույն արժեք ա ՕՐԵՆՔԸ և ԽՈՍՔԻ ԱԶԱՏՈւԹՅՈւՆԸ։ Ով համաձայն չի, տալիս են թող գնա Իրան կամ ուրիշ գրողի ծոց։
> Տենց մի հայտարարություն արել էր Ավստրալիայի արտգորխնախարարը, երբ եկողները փորձել էին իրանց ադաթները դեմ տալ։


Տենց չի կարելի: Ավստրիան կարա անի տենց բան, Ֆրանսիան չի կարա: Պիտի մի քիչ ավելի նուրբ արտահայտվեն, էդ մարդիկ գրողի ծոցից Ֆրանսիա են եկել, որովհետև ժամանակին իրանց երկրները Ֆրանսիան էր գրողի ծոց դարձրել: Բայց էստեղ մանավանդ էդ դեպքն էլ չի, սրանք առանձին էքստրեմիստներ են,եկածների մեծ մասը հո էքստրեիմիստ չի, բայց եթե տենց ընդհանրացված հայտարարություն անեն, ինքնաբերաբար էդմարդկանց կհեռացնեն իրանցից, էդ մարդիկ եկել են, երբ իրանք մի պետություն էին վերջին հաշվով, ուէլի իրանք մի պետություն են հիմա, դա պիտի շեշտադրվի, ու իրոք հիմա ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ էդ ուղղությունը տարվում ա, հենց չորեցին, էս մարդիկ հիշելու են, թե էդ ոնց եղավ որ իրանց տուն տեղ թողած եկանէս խոպանն ընկան:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էդ իմ ասածը նենց մի փաթոսով կարելի ա ներկայացնել, որ սաղ ազգը հավաքվի գոռա. «Այոոոոո, կեցցցցցցե օրենքն ու խոսքի ազատությունը, ում ուզում եք քրֆեք, մենակ օրենքը չխախտեք»։

----------


## John

Մի կողմից Արտակի հետ համամիտ եմ, մյուս կողմից էլ․․․ Արա դե Մուհամեդին ծաղրելը ո՞րն ա։ Պե՞տք ա արդյոք տենց չակերտոավոր «ազատությունը», որ թույլ ա տալիս ուրիշի սրբությանը ծաղրել․․․ Ֆրանսիայում չէ որտեղ ուզում ա լինի, իրան հարգող մարդու սրբությանը երբ որ կպնում են, իմ կարծիքով մի հատ կարմիր լույս ա սկսում վառվել-անջատվել էդ մարդու ուղեղում, ու, ինքը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ է էդ պահին։ Իմաստը էլի, գիտակցաբար ուրիշի սրբությանը կպնելու։ Հիմա կարող եք ասել, որ մեկի համար էլ գուցե տնքաթասն է սրբություն, որի վրա մեկ ուրիշը չիշիկ է անում, բայց համեմատելի չեն․․․ Ազատությունը ազատություն, բայց դե մարդկությունն էլ ա լավ բան։ Էդքան խղճուկ վիճակո՞ւմ էր Շառլի Էդբոյի խմբագրակազմը, որ էլ բան չկար ծաղրելու, որ Մուհամեդին պետք ա ծաղրեին։ Ահա և պատասախանը։ Մարդ կա կարող է աչք փակել նրա առաջ, որ հրապարակայնորեն ծաղրեն իր սրբությանը, մարդ կա չի դիմանում ու շանսատակ է անում ծաղրողին։

Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ էդ երկու տիպի մարդիկ կան։ Հիմա էս մարդիկ երկրորդ տիպին էին պատկանում, ինչը իրանց վրա թանկ նստեց։ Բայց եթե 150 անգամ էլ ընտրելու հնարավորություն ունենային, երևի էլի նույն ձև կվարվեին։ Օրենքի երկի՞ր է։ Թո՛ղ պատժեն օրենքը խախտողին։

Հիմա որ վաղն էլ նմանատիպ ծաղրանկար պատկերեն՝ էդ արդեն կնշանակի, որ կոնկրետ գլուխները քոր ա գալիս, կամ հետույքի վրա արկածներ են փնտրում, թո՛ղ պատկերեն, եթե գտնում են, որ իրենց ու էլի լիքը մարդկանց կյանքը կարող է արժենալ էդ ծաղրանկարը, որը չեմ էլ տեսել ու չեմ էլ կարծում, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ զվարճալի բան կա․․․

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ իմ ասածը նենց մի փաթոսով կարելի ա ներկայացնել, որ սաղ ազգը հավաքվի գոռա. «Այոոոոո, կեցցցցցցե օրենքն ու խոսքի ազատությունը, ում ուզում եք քրֆեք, մենակ օրենքը չխախտեք»։


Արտ, աշխարհի ամենաազատ երկրներում էլ միշտ մի քանի հարյուր հոգու կարելի ա գտնել, որոնք նույնիսկ ոչ թե ինչ-որ ճնշվածությունից, այլ միայն իրենց հասկանալի ռոմանտիզմից ելնելով հարեն էդ էքստերմիստներին: Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ ինչքան էլ վատատեսական չթվա, սրա դեմը առնել չկա: Դուք ազգովի հավաքվեք, գոռացեք, Ֆրանսիայում մի 1000 տխեղծ հաստատ կգտնվեն էլի: Ուղղակի չսրել, երկրի ներսում պառակտում չմտցնել, էդ ա մնում, իսկ ելք ես չեմ տեսնում, սրա վերջը էսօրվա աշխարհում, շահերի էսպիսի բախումների պայմաններում, որ էսօր կա, ես չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հոս, մարդը ամեն ինչին սովորում ա։
Ասենք մի 50 տարի առաջ Հայաստանում ոնց էին նայում նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, ու հիմա ոնց։
Քանի՞ հոգի էր խառնվում էդ աղջկա գործերին։ Իսկ հիմա մարդիկ սովորել են չխառնվել ուրիշի գործերին։

Կոմիքս նկարելն էլ իմ գործն ա, եթե ես էդ կոմիքսում քրեական բան անեմ, կարան դատեն, չեմ անում, բայց լիքը մարդ կողքից ֆազերը գցում ա, բայց կամաց-կամաց դրանք էլ կհամակերպվեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, աշխարհի ամենաազատ երկրներում էլ միշտ մի քանի հարյուր հոգու կարելի ա գտնել, որոնք նույնիսկ ոչ թե ինչ-որ ճնշվածությունից, այլ միայն իրենց հասկանալի ռոմանտիզմից ելնելով հարեն էդ էքստերմիստներին: Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ ինչքան էլ վատատեսական չթվա, սրա դեմը առնել չկա: Դուք ազգովի հավաքվեք, գոռացեք, Ֆրանսիայում մի 1000 տխեղծ հաստատ կգտնվեն էլի: Ուղղակի չսրել, երկրի ներսում պառակտում չմտցնել, էդ ա մնում, իսկ ելք ես չեմ տեսնում, սրա վերջը էսօրվա աշխարհում, շահերի էսպիսի բախումների պայմաններում, որ էսօր կա, ես չեմ տեսնում:



Շին, էս հարցերում չսրելը կուլ գնալն ա։
2 կողմ կա, ձեռ առնողն ու դրանից վիրավորվողը։

Հարցի լուծման համար մեկը պտի վերանա։ Իմ համոզմամբ՝ երկրորդը, որտև ինքը ատավիզմ ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Մի կողմից Արտակի հետ համամիտ եմ, մյուս կողմից էլ․․․ Արա դե Մուհամեդին ծաղրելը ո՞րն ա։ Պե՞տք ա արդյոք տենց չակերտոավոր «ազատությունը», որ թույլ ա տալիս ուրիշի սրբությանը ծաղրել․․․ Ֆրանսիայում չէ որտեղ ուզում ա լինի, իրան հարգող մարդու սրբությանը երբ որ կպնում են, իմ կարծիքով մի հատ կարմիր լույս ա սկսում վառվել-անջատվել էդ մարդու ուղեղում, ու, ինքը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ է էդ պահին։ Իմաստը էլի, գիտակցաբար ուրիշի սրբությանը կպնելու։ Հիմա կարող եք ասել, որ մեկի համար էլ գուցե տնքաթասն է սրբություն, որի վրա մեկ ուրիշը չիշիկ է անում, բայց համեմատելի չեն․․․ Ազատությունը ազատություն, բայց դե մարդկությունն էլ ա լավ բան։ Էդքան խղճուկ վիճակո՞ւմ էր Շառլի Էդբոյի խմբագրակազմը, որ էլ բան չկար ծաղրելու, որ Մուհամեդին պետք ա ծաղրեին։ Ահա և պատասախանը։ Մարդ կա կարող է աչք փակել նրա առաջ, որ հրապարակայնորեն ծաղրեն իր սրբությանը, մարդ կա չի դիմանում ու շանսատակ է անում ծաղրողին։
> 
> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ էդ երկու տիպի մարդիկ կան։ Հիմա էս մարդիկ երկրորդ տիպին էին պատկանում, ինչը իրանց վրա թանկ նստեց։ Բայց եթե 150 անգամ էլ ընտրելու հնարավորություն ունենային, երևի էլի նույն ձև կվարվեին։ Օրենքի երկի՞ր է։ Թո՛ղ պատժեն օրենքը խախտողին։
> 
> Հիմա որ վաղն էլ նմանատիպ ծաղրանկար պատկերեն՝ էդ արդեն կնշանակի, որ կոնկրետ գլուխները քոր ա գալիս, կամ հետույքի վրա արկածներ են փնտրում, թո՛ղ պատկերեն, եթե գտնում են, որ իրենց ու էլի լիքը մարդկանց կյանքը կարող է արժենալ էդ ծաղրանկարը, որը չեմ էլ տեսել ու չեմ էլ կարծում, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ զվարճալի բան կա․․․


Հովսեփ ջան, չափազանց երկար քննարկման թեմա ա էն, թե ինչքանո՞վ ա նորմալ սրբությանը, Աստծուն ծաղրելը: Չափազանց երկար: Բայց բանալի բառն էստեղ *քննարկումն* ա: 
Կարելի ա նստել ու քննարկել, թե որքանով ա նման ծաղրանկարելը: Բայց ծաղրանկարին սպանությամբ չեն պատասխանում, էդքան մի բան:

Կոպտագույն սխալ է նման պարագայում նստել ու ասել «բա ինչի՞ էին ծաղրում»:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (13.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Պրիմիտիվ հասարակություններում նույնիսկ սարկազմի համար կարող ա տան փռեն։ Նաև դրանով ա որոշվում հասարակության զարգացվածությունը։
Ծիծաղելու չի՞ (ինչպես մի քանի օր ա համոզում եմ ռուսական ու պռոռուսական լրատվամիջոցները), ոչ ոք չի ծիծաղի, ու հումորիստը էլ նման կատակ չի անի։
Եթե անում ա, ուրեմն պահանջարկ էլ կա։

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.01.2015)

----------


## John

> Ասենք մի 50 տարի առաջ Հայաստանում ոնց էին նայում նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, ու հիմա ոնց։
> Քանի՞ հոգի էր խառնվում էդ աղջկա գործերին։ *Իսկ հիմա մարդիկ սովորել են չխառնվել ուրիշի գործերին։*


Մինիմում ընդգծված մասը քուանշ ախպերս։ Եթե Հայաստանը ես եմ, դու էլի մի քանի մեր ընդհանուր ընկերները, հարց չկա, բայց հո մենակ մեզնով չի․․․ 




> Կոմիքս նկարելն էլ իմ գործն ա, եթե ես էդ կոմիքսում քրեական բան անեմ, կարան դատեն, չեմ անում, բայց լիքը մարդ կողքից ֆազերը գցում ա, բայց կամաց-կամաց դրանք էլ կհամակերպվեն։


Արտ ջան, էդ կոմիքս նկարողը որ իմանար էդ իր ու ընկերների կյանքն ա արժենալու, կնկարե՞ր քո կարծիքով։ Իսկ հաջորդ կոմիքս նկարողը որ որոշի Մուհամեդին ծաղրել՝ մի պահ գոնե կմտածի՞ որ էդ կարող է իր ու ընկերների կյանքն արժենալ։ Միշտ էլ կգտնվեն երկու, պայմանական անվանենք ոչ ադեկվատ մարդիկ, ովքեր հանուն իրենց սրբության «պատվի» պատրաստ են 15 հոգու սպանել։ Հիմա ո՞րն ա ճիշտ, էնքան անմեղ զոհեր լինեն, մինչև ոչ ադեկվատ մարդ չմնա՞, թե՞ չգրգռել ոչ ադեկվատներին, թող սուս-փուս ապրեն, մինչև *նորմալ լուծում* մտածի կառավարությունը, որն ի դեպ նաև դրա համար է ընտրվում։

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի կողմից Արտակի հետ համամիտ եմ, մյուս կողմից էլ․․․ Արա դե Մուհամեդին ծաղրելը ո՞րն ա


Սխալ ես, Ջոն, միանշանակ: Ես էլ չեմ սիրում, որ կրոնները ծաղրում են, ակւմբում լիքը առիթներ եղել են, որ դա ցույց տամ, բայց իմ չսիրելը ուրիշ ա, կարանք բանավիճենք, բան, բայց դա երբեք պատճառ չի տեռորիզմի: Տենց լիներ մեր Լեռ Կամսարի գրքերը հավաքենք, վառենք, բայց ախր նենց ճաշակով ա ինքը քրիստոնեությանը կպչում, որ նույնիսկ ինձ ա դուր գալիս: Ու նենց չի, որ իրանք հենց մենակ Մուհամմադին են կպել, նաև քրիստոնեական թեմաներով ծաղրանկարներ ունեն:


Կոնկրետ էդ արարքը անողների խելքը գուցե կերել են ու իրանք իրոք ծաղրանկարներից են ոգևորվել, գուցե չէ մեծ մասմաբ հաստատ, բայց էդ շարժումների առաջնորդները հաստատ տենց խորապես կրոնական նպատակներով չեն առաջնորդվում, արմատները էս ամենի երբեք ծաղրանկարները չեն, սրանք ուղղակի առիթներ են, որ տենց անուղեղ ռոմանտիկներին օգտագործեն, դրդեն, գրգռեն:


Որ ասում եսՄուհամմադին ծաղրելը որն ա, արդեն ոնց որ արդարացնես, ասես՝ ծաղրել են, ստացել են, բայց տենց չի կարելի:

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մինիմում ընդգծված մասը քուանշ ախպերս։ Եթե Հայաստանը ես եմ, դու էլի մի քանի մեր ընդհանուր ընկերները, հարց չկա, բայց հո մենակ մեզնով չի․․․


Նույնիսկ եթե հիմա ինձ սկսես համոզել, որ դինամիկա չես տեսնում, չեմ հավատա։ Քո ասած - քուանշ ։)




> Արտ ջան, էդ կոմիքս նկարողը որ իմանար էդ իր ու ընկերների կյանքն ա արժենալու, կնկարե՞ր քո կարծիքով։ Իսկ հաջորդ կոմիքս նկարողը որ որոշի Մուհամեդին ծաղրել՝ մի պահ գոնե կմտածի՞ որ էդ կարող է իր ու ընկերների կյանքն արժենալ։ Միշտ էլ կգտնվեն երկու, պայմանական անվանենք ոչ ադեկվատ մարդիկ, ովքեր հանուն իրենց սրբության «պատվի» պատրաստ են 15 հոգու սպանել։ Հիմա ո՞րն ա ճիշտ, էնքան անմեղ զոհեր լինեն, մինչև ոչ ադեկվատ մարդ չմնա՞, թե՞ չգրգռել ոչ ադեկվատներին, թող սուս-փուս ապրեն, մինչև *նորմալ լուծում* մտածի կառավարությունը, որն ի դեպ նաև դրա համար է ընտրվում։


2 օր առաջ մի աղջիկ մեջքին Ռամշտայնի նշանն էր խփել, ու քաղաքում ֆռֆռում էր։ Հիմա պատկերացրա գոռ թամազյանի ճտերից մեկի ֆազերը գցում ա, գնում էդ աղջկան սպանում ա ոչ հայեցի պահվածքի համար։
Քո լուծումն էն ա, որ էլ ոչ մեկ ռիսկ չանի մեջքին ինչ որ բան խփի դուրս գա փողոց «մինչև *նորմալ լուծում* մտածի կառավարությունը»։

Մի բառով ասեմ՝ աբսուրդ։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Արէա (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, էս հարցերում չսրելը կուլ գնալն ա։
> 2 կողմ կա, ձեռ առնողն ու դրանից վիրավորվողը։
> 
> Հարցի լուծման համար մեկը պտի վերանա։ Իմ համոզմամբ՝ երկրորդը, որտև ինքը ատավիզմ ա։


Արտ, Հովսեփի պատասխանում էլ եմ գրել, իմ կարծիքով պատճառը վիրավորվելը չի, կարաս վիրավորվես, բայց դա ահաբեկչություն ա դառնում, որովհետև ինչ-որ կազմակերպություններ կան: Իսկ էդ կազմակերպությունների քննարկման հարցը արդեն շատ գլոբալ ա դառնում, ոչ ես կարամ լիարժեք քննարկեմ  մի բանոր ամբողջականորեն չեմ տեսնում, ոչ էլ դու: Ֆրանսիան ուղղակի պիտի իր երկրի բնակչության շփումը Ալ-Կաիդաների, Իսլամական պետությունների հետ կարողանա վերահսկի: Ո՞նց: Իմխելքը չի հասնում:

----------


## John

> Որ ասում եսՄուհամմադին ծաղրելը որն ա, արդեն ոնց որ արդարացնես, ասես՝ ծաղրել են, ստացել են, բայց տենց չի կարելի:


Շին, հիմա որ մեկը ինձ հայհոյի փողոցում՝ մռութը ցխեմ, դու, օրենքը մի կողմ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ո՞ւմ մեղքով էղավ էդ։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, էդ կոմիքս նկարողը որ իմանար էդ իր ու ընկերների կյանքն ա արժենալու, կնկարե՞ր քո կարծիքով։


Հոս, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ Ստեֆան Շարբոնյեն, ով Շառլի Էբդոյի գլխավոր խմբագիրն ա, 2012-ին հայտնի լրատվականի տված հարցազրույցում մոտավորապես սենց բան ա ասել.
«Ես չունեմ երեխեք, կին, մեքենա: Գուցե մեծամիտ հնչի, բայց ավելի լավ ա ես կանգնած մեռնեմ, քան ծնկաչոք ապրեմ»:

Հա, Հոս ջան, տարիներ շարունակ ինքը թիկնապահով էր, որտև 2011-ին հայտնի առաջին ծաղրանկարից հետո միշտ էլ սպասելի էր, որ իրան կսպանեն: Ինքն էլ էդ մասին գիտեր: Ու շարունակում էր անել էն գործը, ինչը ճիշտ էր համարում:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Շին, հիմա որ մեկը ինձ հայհոյի փողոցում՝ մռութը ցխեմ, դու, օրենքը մի կողմ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ո՞ւմ մեղքով էղավ էդ։


Եթե ես հիմա հոդված գրեմ, որ բոլոր սև հագնողները ռաբիս են, ու գան ինձ ցխեն, մեղավորը ցխողներն են:

Քո օրինակին համարժեք օրինակը կլիներ, եթե մարդը կանգներ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մուսուլմանին դեմ դիմաց ու կոնկրետ վիրավորեր՝ թեկուզ կրոնական թեմաներով:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), Արէա (12.01.2015)

----------


## John

> Հոս, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ Ստեֆան Շարբոնյեն, ով Շառլի Էբդոյի գլխավոր խմբագիրն ա, 2012-ին հայտնի լրատվականի տված հարցազրույցում մոտավորապես սենց բան ա ասել.
> «Ես չունեմ երեխեք, կին, մեքենա: Գուցե մեծամիտ հնչի, բայց ավելի լավ ա ես կանգնած մեռնեմ, քան ծնկաչոք ապրեմ»:
> 
> Հա, Հոս ջան, տարիներ շարունակ ինքը թիկնապահով էր, որտև 2011-ին հայտնի առաջին ծաղրանկարից հետո միշտ էլ սպասելի էր, որ իրան կսպանեն: Ինքն էլ էդ մասին գիտեր: Ու շարունակում էր անել էն գործը, ինչը ճիշտ էր համարում:


Չգիտեի Արտ ջան։ Եթե իրա համար սկզբունային էին կրոնական թեմաներով ծաղրանկարները, ինքը գտնում էր որ էդ ծաղրանկարներից մեկի հետևանքով սպանվելը դա կանգնած մեռնել է, իսկ էդ ծաղրանկարները չանելը՝ ծնկաչոք ապրել, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ արդար ա, մարդը կարատել ա իրա ընտրությունը՝ գնացել ա գիտակցական մահվան։ Ու հասել ա իրա նպատակին։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հիմա որ մեկը ինձ հայհոյի փողոցում՝ մռութը ցխեմ, դու, օրենքը մի կողմ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ո՞ւմ մեղքով էղավ էդ։


Համեմատությունդ տեղին չի, որովհետև փողոցում հայհոյելը արվեստի միջոցով (անկախ էդ արվեստի որակից) պատկերման հետ ես համեմատում:

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեի Արտ ջան։ Եթե իրա համար սկզբունային էին կրոնական թեմաներով ծաղրանկարները, ինքը գտնում էր որ էդ ծաղրանկարներից մեկի հետևանքով սպանվելը դա կանգնած մեռնել է, իսկ էդ ծաղրանկարները չանելը՝ ծնկաչոք ապրել, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ արդար ա, մարդը կարատել ա իրա ընտրությունը՝ գնացել ա գիտակցական մահվան։ Ու հասել ա իրա նպատակին։


Իրա ընտրությունը մահվան գնալը չէր, Հոս ջան: Այլ սկզբունքները պահելը: Մենք էլ ամեն օր սկզբունքային որոշումներ ընդունում: Դրանց մի մասի պատճառով տեսականորեն կարող ա գան մեզ ցխեն կամ սպանեն, բայց մեր ընտրությունը ոչ թե մեր ծեծվելը կամ մեռնելն ա, այլ մեր մտածածը արժեքները պահելը:

Իրա խնդիրը ոչ թե կրոնական թեմայով ծաղրելն ա, այլ իրա տեսած բացասականը ծաղրանկարով արտահայտելը: Ու եթե էդ բացասականը կրոնական հարց ա, ինչ ա թե ինչ-որ «նուրբ հոգիներ» դրան չեն դիմանում, չպետք ա պատճառ դառնար իրա լռելուն: Սա ա հարցը:



Ի դեպ, հայտնի գիրք կա, «Զվարճալի աստվածաշունչ»: Հեղինակն էլի ֆրանսիացի՝ Լեո Տաքսիլը: 1800-ականների վերջին լույս տեսած շատ հայտնի հաստափոր գիրք ա, որը ծաղրում ա մեր Աստվածաշունչը: Կարծեմ ոչ մեկը դրա համար Լեո Տաքսիլին չսպանեց:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), Մարկիզ (12.01.2015)

----------


## John

> Եթե ես հիմա հոդված գրեմ, որ բոլոր սև հագնողները ռաբիս են, ու գան ինձ ցխեն, մեղավորը ցխողներն են:
> 
> Քո օրինակին համարժեք օրինակը կլիներ, եթե մարդը կանգներ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մուսուլմանին դեմ դիմաց ու կոնկրետ վիրավորեր՝ թեկուզ կրոնական թեմաներով:


Արտ ջան, օրինակները էնքանով են համարժեք, որ ես ադեկվատ մարդ եմ, ու որ մեկը հայերին հայհոյի, ես էդ անձնական վիրավորանք չեմ համարի, բայց էն մարդիկ էլ ոչ ադեկվատ են, իրանք հրապարակային ծաղրը անձնական վիրավորանք են համարում։

Դու որ տենց բան գրես, հազիվ թե գան քեզ ցխեն, առանց քո ասելու էլ սև հագնողներն էլ էդ գիտեն որ տենց կարծիք կա, ռաբիսներն էլ։ Իսկ որ Հիսուսի ծաղրանկարը տպես ու քեզ դրա համար ցխեն, ես առաջին հերթին քեզ կմեղադրեմ, վայրկյանական հաճույքի, կամ տպաքանակ ապահովելու, կամ պիառվելու խաթր կյանքդ ու հարազատներիդ կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկելու համար

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, օրինակները էնքանով են համարժեք, որ ես ադեկվատ մարդ եմ, ու որ մեկը հայերին հայհոյի, ես էդ անձնական վիրավորանք չեմ համարի, բայց էն մարդիկ էլ ոչ ադեկվատ են, իրանք հրապարակային ծաղրը անձնական վիրավորանք են համարում։
> 
> Դու որ տենց բան գրես, հազիվ թե գան քեզ ցխեն, առանց քո ասելու էլ սև հագնողներն էլ էդ գիտեն որ տենց կարծիք կա, ռաբիսներն էլ։ Իսկ որ Հիսուսի ծաղրանկարը տպես ու քեզ դրա համար ցխեն, ես առաջին հերթին քեզ կմեղադրեմ, վայրկյանական հաճույքի, կամ տպաքանակ ապահովելու, կամ պիառվելու խաթր կյանքդ ու հարազատներիդ կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկելու համար


Ու դու սխալ կլինես  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ Քրիստոսի ծաղրանկարները շատ-շատ են ու դրանց համար վայնասուն բարձրացնող չկա:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չգիտեի Արտ ջան։ Եթե իրա համար սկզբունային էին կրոնական թեմաներով ծաղրանկարները, ինքը գտնում էր որ էդ ծաղրանկարներից մեկի հետևանքով սպանվելը դա կանգնած մեռնել է, իսկ էդ ծաղրանկարները չանելը՝ ծնկաչոք ապրել, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ արդար ա, մարդը կարատել ա իրա ընտրությունը՝ գնացել ա գիտակցական մահվան։ Ու հասել ա իրա նպատակին։


Հոս, սահմանի վրա մեռնող զինվորների մահը արդար ա՞։ Իրանք գիտեն, որ սահման են գնում, որ թշնամին ցանկացած պահին կարա կրակի, բայց դա իրանց պարտքն ա։ Իրանք էլ ունե՞ն մեղքի բաժին։ Թե՞ լրիվ մեղավորությունն ա իրանց վրա։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Շինարար (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չգիտեի Արտ ջան։ Եթե իրա համար սկզբունային էին կրոնական թեմաներով ծաղրանկարները, ինքը գտնում էր որ էդ ծաղրանկարներից մեկի հետևանքով սպանվելը դա կանգնած մեռնել է, իսկ էդ ծաղրանկարները չանելը՝ ծնկաչոք ապրել, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ արդար ա, մարդը կարատել ա իրա ընտրությունը՝ գնացել ա գիտակցական մահվան։ Ու հասել ա իրա նպատակին։


Հոս, մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, ուղղակի ես հա դեմ եմ դրան ու հանկարծ ոնց որ ընդհանրացնեմ, բայց եթե ընդհանրացնեք և այլն, իսլամի հետևորդ որևէ մեկը իրավունք չունի Մուհամմադի ծաղրանկարներից վիրավորվելու նախ և առաջ նրա պատճառով, որովհետև իրանք դավանում են մի կրոնի, որի սուրբ գրքում անեծքի բաժին են դառնում բոլոր քրիստոնյաները, բառացի ասում ա՝ զզվելի են նրանք, ու թող Ալլահը նրանց շանթահարի, էդ կարելի՞ա: Բայց էս ուղղակի քո ասածին պատասխան, ես վստահ եմ, որ մուսուլմանների մեծ մասը, էդ թվում՝ Ֆրանսիայում ապրող, ծնված, մեծացած, մեծ մասամբ եթե վիրավիրվում էլ են տենց բաներից,զուտ վիրավորվում ենիրանց-իրանց, բայց մտքներով չի անցնում դրա դեմ պայքարել էն էլ նման էքստրեսմիստական միջոցներով:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու դու սխալ կլինես 
> 
> Ի դեպ Քրիստոսի ծաղրանկարները շատ-շատ են ու դրանց համար վայնասուն բարձրացնող չկա:


Չէ, լավ էլ բարձրացնում են, հիշեցի՝ Մադոննայի համերգների դեմ տերտերների ոգևորությունը տարբեր երկրներում, հավատացյալների միտինգները, ուղղակի չկա նրանց հետևում էքստրեմիստական կազմակերպություն: Էս պահին քրիստոնեական էքստրիմիստական կազմակերպություններ երևի ուղղակի չկան, թե չէ ով իմանա ինչեր կարան կատարվեն:

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, լավ էլ բարձրացնում են, հիշեցի՝ Մադոննայի համերգների դեմ տերտերների ոգևորությունը տարբեր երկրներում, հավատացյալների միտինգները, ուղղակի չկա նրանց հետևում էքստրեմիստական կազմակերպություն: Էս պահին քրիստոնեական էքստրիմիստական կազմակերպություններ երևի ուղղակի չկան, թե չէ ով իմանա ինչեր կարան կատարվեն:


Ռուսական կայսրությունում արդեն կարծես ձևավորվում են։ Զինված տերտերներ են, վիդեոներ են գցում յութուբ։

----------

Շինարար (12.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, լավ էլ բարձրացնում են, հիշեցի՝ Մադոննայի համերգների դեմ տերտերների ոգևորությունը տարբեր երկրներում, հավատացյալների միտինգները, ուղղակի չկա նրանց հետևում էքստրեմիստական կազմակերպություն: Էս պահին քրիստոնեական էքստրիմիստական կազմակերպություններ երևի ուղղակի չկան, թե չէ ով իմանա ինչեր կարան կատարվեն:


Վայնասուն էքստրեմիստական մակարդակով նկատի ունեի, Շին, ուղղակի լավ չարտահայտեցի միտքս: Թե չէ նույնիսկ ակումբում ունենք մասնակիցներ, որ ադեկվատ չեն ընդունում շատ ավելի մեղմ կրոնական հարցերը:

----------

Շինարար (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վայնասուն էքստրեմիստական մակարդակով նկատի ունեի, Շին, ուղղակի լավ չարտահայտեցի միտքս: Թե չէ նույնիսկ ակումբում ունենք մասնակիցներ, որ ադեկվատ չեն ընդունում շատ ավելի մեղմ կրոնական հարցերը:


Օրինակ ես, չէ՞  :Jpit:  Չեմ սիրում իրոք, ես ինքս կրոնի հարցում անտարբեր եմ, Աստծո գոյություն, բան, ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում, բայց որ հետևողական ծաղր եմ տեսնում ակումբում, չես պատկերացնի, էնպես եմ սրտիս մոտ ընդունում, այսինքն՝ խի չես պատկերացնի, բազմիցս ականատես եղած կլինես :Smile:  Բայց չէ, ադեկվատ եմ ամեն դեպքում արձագանքում, հույս ունեմ:

----------


## John

Ես էնքան ինֆորմացված չեմ, որ ձեր հետ, էն էլ 3 ճակատով, շարունակեմ քննարկումը։ Իրականում պարզ ա, որ ինչքան ծաղրանքին եմ դեմ, 10 էդքան ահաբեկչությանը ու անմեղ զոհերին, բայց էս դեպքը հերթական անգամ իմ զզվանքն առաջացրեց առաջին հերթին բոլոր տեսակի կրոնների, իրանց մոլի հետևորդների ու մեկ էլ վերջիններիս կեղտոտ նպատակներով օգտագործողների նկատմամբ։ 

Խախանդ ապրեք էլի արա, դժվա՞ր ա էդքան․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Օրինակ ես, չէ՞  Չեմ սիրում իրոք, ես ինքս կրոնի հարցում անտարբեր եմ, Աստծո գոյություն, բան, ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում, բայց որ հետևողական ծաղր եմ տեսնում ակումբում, չես պատկերացնի, էնպես եմ սրտիս մոտ ընդունում, այսինքն՝ խի չես պատկերացնի, բազմիցս ականատես եղած կլինես Բայց չէ, ադեկվատ եմ ամեն դեպքում արձագանքում, հույս ունեմ:


Չէ, քեզ նկատի չունեի  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (12.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էնքան ինֆորմացված չեմ, որ ձեր հետ, էն էլ 3 ճակատով, շարունակեմ քննարկումը։ Իրականում պարզ ա, որ ինչքան ծաղրանքին եմ դեմ, 10 էդքան ահաբեկչությանը ու անմեղ զոհերին, բայց էս դեպքը հերթական անգամ իմ զզվանքն առաջացրեց առաջին հերթին բոլոր տեսակի կրոնների, իրանց մոլի հետևորդների ու մեկ էլ վերջիններիս կեղտոտ նպատակներով օգտագործողների նկատմամբ։ 
> 
> Խախանդ ապրեք էլի արա, դժվա՞ր ա էդքան․․․


Հոս, շարունակի առճակատումը, թե չէ թեման կմեռնի  :Jpit:

----------

John (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## John

> Հոս, շարունակի առճակատումը, թե չէ թեման կմեռնի


Դե դու արի իմ կողմից, թե չէ տենց անհավասար են ուժերը  :LOL: 
Ֆիզիկապես չեմ հասցնի երեք ճյուղով շարունակել քննարկումը։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), Շինարար (12.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի քար էլ էն մարդկանց բոստանը, որոնք անուն են դնում Շառլիի հումորին։



Անցած տարվա միտինգների կապակցությամբ ա նկարվել, Էրդողանը զինվորների ասում ա, կրակեք, պատկերացրեք, թե հայեր են։

Ռուսական աբիժնիկները նենց են ներկայացնում, յանի թերթի միակ նպատակը կրոնը ձեռ առնելն էր։

Կասե՞ք, թե նկարը լավը չի։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), John (12.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մեֆ, ո՞ւր ես, մասնակցի ։)

Թե՞, մարդը լավ էլ ծեձէ գը, ի՞նչ օգնեմ։

----------

Mephistopheles (12.01.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ծաղրանկարի համար մարդ չես կարա սպանես… ոչ մի կերպ դա արդարացված չի կարող լինել ու չես էլ կարա ասես "չնկարեիր չէին սպանի… դու էլ ես մեղավոր"… վարյանտ չկա… օրենքն ու հասարակությունը չի կարա հանցագործին հարմարացվի… հանցագործին պետք ա բռնել ու կոխել բանդը, այլ ոչ թե մարդու ի վերուստ տրված ազատաությունները սահմանափակել… օրենքը ստեղծված ա մարդու անվտանգությունն ու ազատությունը պաշտպանելու համար… ծաղրաննկարը ոչ մեկի ազատությունը չի սահմանափակում ու ոչ մեկի կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում… 

ոչ մի բանակցություն, ոչ մի զիջում չի կարա լինի… եթե էդքան շատ են սիրում մուհամմեդին թող գնան թեոկրատիկ երկրում ապրեն… 

Հիսուսի նկարն էլ կարան նկարեն ու ծաղրեն, բոլորի նկարներն էլ ու բացարձակապես կապ չունի մի քանի վայրկյանի հանրահայտության թե տպաքանակի համար ա արված… դուրդ չի գալի, դատի տուր, էդքամ շատ ես սիրում էդ սրբություններին ուրեմն պտի հասկանաս որ զինված անզեն ծաղրանկարիչ սպանելը վախկոտություն ու սրիկայություն ա ու ոչ մի սուրբ տենց պաշտպանություն չի ուզի…

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (12.01.2015), Տրիբուն (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի քար էլ էն մարդկանց բոստանը, որոնք անուն են դնում Շառլիի հումորին։
> 
> 
> 
> Անցած տարվա միտինգների կապակցությամբ ա նկարվել, Էրդողանը զինվորների ասում ա, կրակեք, պատկերացրեք, թե հայեր են։
> 
> Ռուսական աբիժնիկները նենց են ներկայացնում, յանի թերթի միակ նպատակը կրոնը ձեռ առնելն էր։
> 
> Կասե՞ք, թե նկարը լավը չի։



Մարդ կա հոդված էր գրել, թե հայերին ա կպնում: Էլի կան ցեղասպանության թեմաներով, ոնց ուղեղս զոռ տվեցի, չգտա, թե դրանցում որո՞ւմ ա ցեղասպանությունը ծաղրում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարծում եմ Շառլի Էբդոյի ծաղրանկարիչների սպանությունը եւ դրան հաջորդող դեպքերը պետք է նոր թեմայի առիթ դառնան: Ինչպես տեսա այս թեման դեռ չկա, բայց ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում Ակումբցիների կարծիքը այս իրադարձության վերաբերյալ, որից ես անձամբ նոր պատերազմի հոտ եմ առնում ու շատ վտանգավոր: *Սա շատ հնարավոր է հատուկ պատրաստված քայլ էր հզոր տերությունների կողմից, ովքեր փայլուն հասկանում են, որ լրատվամիջոցի դեմ հարձակում գործելով կարելի է նույն լրատվամիջոցներին շատ հաջող օգտագործել*: Բացի այդ շատ հակասական փաստեր կան: Դուք ինչ եք մտածում, ինչ է կատարվում աշխարհում????


Կլոդիա ջան… բացարձակապես հնարավոր չի… մեդիան օգտագործելու բավականին լավ ձևեր կան, ավելի մաքուր  ու ազդեցիկ…

ընդհանրապես նախկին սովետական երկրներում՝ հիմականում ավտորիտար երկրներում հասարակական կարծիքը հիմնականում հակված ա դավադրության տեսության կողմը… դա գալիս ա նրանից որ էդ հասարակություններում իշխանությունները բացարձակապես չեն վայելու ժողովրդի վստահությունը… սա նորմալ երկրներուի համար կիրառելի չի… գիտե՞ս ինչքան եմ լսել որ 911 ԱՄՆ-ն ա արել ու դրանք հիմնականում էդ երկրի քաղաքացիներից… ԱՄՆ-ում էլ կա էդ կարծիքը, բայց երբեք հասարակության կողմից լուրջ չի ընկալվում… տենց խմբեր ամեն տեղ կան, բայց մեյնստրիմ տեսակետ ու վերաբերմունք չի…

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մարդ կա հոդված էր գրել, թե հայերին ա կպնում: Էլի կան ցեղասպանության թեմաներով, ոնց ուղեղս զոռ տվեցի, չգտա, թե դրանցում որո՞ւմ ա ցեղասպանությունը ծաղրում:


Էս տեղադրածս նկարն էլ անունով ծաղրանկար ա, բայց ոչ թե ծիծաղելույա, այլ մտածելու։Ես դեմ չեմ, որ տենց մի «ծաղրանկար» էլ լինի եղեռնի թեմայով։ Նենց չի, որ հայերը սխալներ ու կպնելու տեղեր չեն ունեցել։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի ծաղրանկար էլ, տպրագրվել է, երբ Ֆրասիայում քննարկվում էր եղեռնի հերքման քրեականացումը (ապուշ նախաձեռնություն, որը էլի դեմ է խոսքի ազատությանը)։



Էրդողանը սպառնում է էլ ֆրանսիայից զենք չգնել քուրդերին սպանելու համար։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Mephistopheles (12.01.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս տեղադրածս նկարն էլ անունով ծաղրանկար ա, բայց ոչ թե ծիծաղելույա, այլ մտածելու։
> 
> Ես դեմ չեմ, որ տենց մի «ծարանկար» էլ լինի եղեռնի թեմայով։ Նենց չի, որ հայերը սխալներ ու կպնելու տեղեր չեն ունեցել։


ապեր, կարա սխալ ծաղրանկար էլ լինի, կարա անարդար լինի, կարա ռասիստական լինի մեր դեմ, բայց հենց դրա համար ես պիստալետն առա ու կանգնեցի էդ ծաղրանկարչի դեմը, ինքը ճիշտ ա ես սխալ… էսի միանշանակ ա… բայց լեգալ բոլոր կանալները կարելի օգտագործել ծաղրակրչին մրոտելու, պատասխանատվության կանչելու և այլն… էդ նախ ավելի ազդեցիկ ա և ավելի մարդկային…մանավանդ ֆրանսիայի նման երկրներում…  հենց սպանեցիր, ինքը ճիշտ ա…

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), Արէա (12.01.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ապեր, կարա սխալ ծաղրանկար էլ լինի, կարա անարդար լինի, կարա ռասիստական լինի մեր դեմ, բայց հենց դրա համար ես պիստալետն առա ու կանգնեցի էդ ծաղրանկարչի դեմը, ինքը ճիշտ ա ես սխալ… էսի միանշանակ ա… բայց լեգալ բոլոր կանալները կարելի օգտագործել ծաղրակրչին մրոտելու, պատասխանատվության կանչելու և այլն… էդ նախ ավելի ազդեցիկ ա և ավելի մարդկային…մանավանդ ֆրանսիայի նման երկրներում…  հենց սպանեցիր, ինքը ճիշտ ա…


Իմ ասածը հենց սկզբից էդ ա ։)

Ծաղրանկարն էլ, որ ասում եմ ծիծաղելու չի, գովալով եմ ասում ։)

----------

Mephistopheles (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս տեղադրածս նկարն էլ անունով ծաղրանկար ա, բայց ոչ թե ծիծաղելույա, այլ մտածելու։
> 
> Ես դեմ չեմ, որ տենց մի «ծարանկար» էլ լինի եղեռնի թեմայով։ Նենց չի, որ հայերը սխալներ ու կպնելու տեղեր չեն ունեցել։


Դե ինչ-որ մեկը կակռազ ծաղրել էր ցեղասպանությունը, սպասի բառացի պատմեմ...



Ֆրանսիացի կատակերգակ Dieudonné-ը ասել էր ցեղասպանությունը նույնքան իրական է, որքան Սանտա Կլաուսը, սրանք ծաղրանկար էին դրանից հետո տպել, ֆրանսիացի զիինվորը հրամանատարին ասում ա՝ արդյո՞ք մենք ցեղասպանություն չենք գործում իմ գեներալ, գեներալը պատասխանում ա՝ այսօրայո, բայց դա մի դար հետո լինելու ա Dieudonné-ի համար կատակ: Այսինքն, իմ հասկանալով իրանք ծաղրում են ցեղասպանության թեմայով կատակողին, այսինքն՝ ունեն իրենց սահմանները կատակելու թեմաների: Բայց էդ հոդվածում ինձ թվում ա այլ կերպ ա մատուցվում: Լինկը չեմ ուզում դնեմ, բայց թերթ.էյեմում ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## John

> Հոս, սահմանի վրա մեռնող զինվորների մահը արդար ա՞։ Իրանք գիտեն, որ սահման են գնում, որ թշնամին ցանկացած պահին կարա կրակի, բայց դա իրանց պարտքն ա։ Իրանք էլ ունե՞ն մեղքի բաժին։ Թե՞ լրիվ մեղավորությունն ա իրանց վրա։


Արտ ջան, զինվորնեից քանի՞սն են ինքնակամ գնում բանակ։ Իսկ իրանցից քանի՞սն են հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ, որ դիրքերում են ծառայում։ Իսկ էն մարդը գիտակցաբար ու ինքնակամ էդ քայլին ա գնում։ Չուկի մեջբերած խոսքերից երևում է, որ էդ մարդը գիտակցաբար է գնում էդ քայլին, շատ լավ իմանալով, որ էդ կարող է իր կյանքն արժենալ։

Ու ուզում եմ տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե ես արդարացնում եմ էդ տականքներին։ Բայց հիմա որ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի կենտրոնական հրապարակում կանգնեմ ու քրֆեմ սաղ ազգայնամոլների մերը, հաստատ մի ազգայնամոլ կծլի անկյունի դալանից ու լավագույն դեպքում կծեծի ինձ։ Ու ես դրանում մեղք չե՞մ ունենա ձեր ասելով։

----------


## Chuk

> Լինկը չեմ ուզում դնեմ, բայց թերթ.էյեմում ա:


Լինկը դիր, բ*ը*զ*ը*կտենք, զահլա չկա փնտրելու  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, զինվորնեից քանի՞սն են ինքնակամ գնում բանակ։ Իսկ իրանցից քանի՞սն են հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ, որ դիրքերում են ծառայում։ Իսկ էն մարդը գիտակցաբար ու ինքնակամ էդ քայլին ա գնում։ Չուկի մեջբերած խոսքերից երևում է, որ էդ մարդը գիտակցաբար է գնում էդ քայլին, շատ լավ իմանալով, որ էդ կարող է իր կյանքն արժենալ։
> 
> Ու ուզում եմ տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե ես արդարացնում եմ էդ տականքներին։ Բայց հիմա որ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի կենտրոնական հրապարակում կանգնեմ ու քրֆեմ սաղ ազգայնամոլների մերը, հաստատ մի ազգայնամոլ կծլի անկյունի դալանից ու լավագույն դեպքում կծեծի ինձ։ Ու ես դրանում մեղք չե՞մ ունենա ձեր ասելով։


Քո արարքի պատճառով դա կլինի, բայց դու մեղք չես ունենա:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու ուզում եմ տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե ես արդարացնում եմ էդ տականքներին։ Բայց հիմա որ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի կենտրոնական հրապարակում կանգնեմ ու քրֆեմ սաղ ազգայնամոլների մերը, հաստատ մի ազգայնամոլ կծլի անկյունի դալանից ու լավագույն դեպքում կծեծի ինձ։


Արի էդ քրֆելու օրինակդ հանի, ազգայնամոլական միջավայրում ասենք սուր քննադատության ես ենթարկում ազգայնամոլությունը ու քեզ բռնում ծեծում են: Մեզ էդ քաջությունը բացակայում ա, չենք անում: Բայց պետք ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, զինվորնեից քանի՞սն են ինքնակամ գնում բանակ։ Իսկ իրանցից քանի՞սն են հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ, որ դիրքերում են ծառայում։ Իսկ էն մարդը գիտակցաբար ու ինքնակամ էդ քայլին ա գնում։ Չուկի մեջբերած խոսքերից երևում է, որ էդ մարդը գիտակցաբար է գնում էդ քայլին, շատ լավ իմանալով, որ էդ կարող է իր կյանքն արժենալ։
> 
> Ու ուզում եմ տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե ես արդարացնում եմ էդ տականքներին։ Բայց հիմա որ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի կենտրոնական հրապարակում կանգնեմ ու քրֆեմ սաղ ազգայնամոլների մերը, հաստատ մի ազգայնամոլ կծլի անկյունի դալանից ու լավագույն դեպքում կծեծի ինձ։ Ու ես դրանում մեղք չե՞մ ունենա ձեր ասելով։


Հոս, քանի՞սն ա զոռով գնում պոստեր։ Բանակ են գնում զոռով, մնացածը ինչ կատարվում ա բանակում հիմնականում կամովի ա։

----------


## John

> Արի էդ քրֆելու օրինակդ հանի, ազգայնամոլական միջավայրում ասենք սուր քննադատության ես ենթարկում ազգայնամոլությունը ու քեզ բռնում ծեծում են: Մեզ էդ քաջությունը բացակայում ա, չենք անում: Բայց պետք ա:


Որ իմանամ իմ ծեծ ուտելով օգուտ կտամ, գուցե և արժի, բայց ի՞նչ օգուտ կտամ ու ո՞ւմ։ Ես նախկին ազգայնամոլ չեմ ճանաչում, չգիտեմ տենց մարդ, որ եսիմոնց հեղափոխվել ա։



> Հոս, քանի՞սն ա զոռով գնում պոստեր։ Բանակ են գնում զոռով, մնացածը ինչ կատարվում ա բանակում հիմնականում կամովի ա։


Ու մարդ կա, որ զինվորական երդում տալուց հետո կարա ասի, որ չի ուզում պոստերում ծառայի, ու, եթե չդատեն էլ իրան, ապա ծառայությունը դժոխքի չե՞ն վերածի։





> Քո արարքի պատճառով դա կլինի, բայց դու մեղք չես ունենա:


Օրինական տեսանկյունից հա, մեղք չեմ ունենա, բայց ես հո գիտե՞մ, որ գիտակցել եմ, որ ծեծ եմ ուտելու ու արել եմ։ Ու էլի նույն հարցը, էդ ծեծ ուտելովս ո՞ւմ եմ ինչ ապացուցելու, կամ ի՞նչ օգուտ եմ տալու։

Մեռած պռինցիպիալնի տղեն մեռած տեռոռիստից շատ բանով չի տարբերվում, երկուսն էլ մեռած են․․․ Ու երկուսն էլ գիտակցել են, որ իրանց քայլերի որոշակի հաջորդականությունը կարա բերի տենց հետևանքի, ու մեկ ա երկուսն էլ կանգ չեն առել, իրանց սկզբունքների խաթր մինչև վերջ գնացել են։ Ո՞ւ։ Արդյունքում ո՞վ շահեց, ի՞նչ շահեց։

----------


## Chuk

> Օրինական տեսանկյունից հա, մեղք չեմ ունենա, բայց ես հո գիտե՞մ, որ գիտակցել եմ, որ ծեծ եմ ուտելու ու արել եմ։ Ու էլի նույն հարցը, էդ ծեծ ուտելովս ո՞ւմ եմ ինչ ապացուցելու, կամ ի՞նչ օգուտ եմ տալու։
> 
> Մեռած պռինցիպիալնի տղեն մեռած տեռոռիստից շատ բանով չի տարբերվում, երկուսն էլ մեռած են․․․ Ու երկուսն էլ գիտակցել են, որ իրանց քայլերի որոշակի հաջորդականությունը կարա բերի տենց հետևանքի, ու մեկ ա երկուսն էլ կանգ չեն առել, իրանց սկզբունքների խաթր մինչև վերջ գնացել են։ Ո՞ւ։ Արդյունքում ո՞վ շահեց, ի՞նչ շահեց։


Հոս, «մեղք» ասելով ես հասկանում եմ սխալ բան անել: Էդ մարդը սխալ բան չի արել, կան այլ մարդիկ, որ իրա չսխալին սխալ բան անելով են պատասխանել, այսինքն մեղք են գործել, մեղավոր են:

Մնացածն էլ ավելի փիլիսոփայական ոլորտ ա: Օրինակ էս զոհված տղերքը չզոհվածներից նրանով են տարբերվում, որ հիմա կարող ա սկսեն վերանալ էդ տաբուները՝ կրոնական թեմաներով ծաղրանկար չանելու: 2011-ին ինչքան հիշում եմ ոչ մեկը ռիսկ չէր անում տենց ծաղրանկար տպել ու իրանք առանձնանում էին, էսօր համաշխարհային սաղ մամուլը տպում ա ու սաղով պայքարում են էդ խոսքի, մտքի ազատության համար: Ու էդ էս տղերքի պայքարի արդյունք կարելի ա համարել, որտև արատավորի դեմ ծաղրանկարով պայքարելն էլ ա պայքար:

----------


## John

> Հոս, «մեղք» ասելով ես հասկանում եմ սխալ բան անել: Էդ մարդը սխալ բան չի արել, կան այլ մարդիկ, որ իրա չսխալին սխալ բան անելով են պատասխանել, այսինքն մեղք են գործել, մեղավոր են:
> 
> Մնացածն էլ ավելի փիլիսոփայական ոլորտ ա: Օրինակ էս զոհված տղերքը չզոհվածներից նրանով են տարբերվում, որ հիմա կարող ա սկսեն վերանալ էդ տաբուները՝ կրոնական թեմաներով ծաղրանկար չանելու: 2011-ին ինչքան հիշում եմ ոչ մեկը ռիսկ չէր անում տենց ծաղրանկար տպել ու իրանք առանձնանում էին, էսօր համաշխարհային սաղ մամուլը տպում ա ու սաղով պայքարում են էդ խոսքի, մտքի ազատության համար: Ու էդ էս տղերքի պայքարի արդյունք կարելի ա համարել, որտև արատավորի դեմ ծաղրանկարով պայքարելն էլ ա պայքար:


Հարց չկա Արտ ջան, բայց «արատավորը» ի՞նչն ա ստեղ։ Մուհամեդը՞։ Եթե չէ՝ թող կոնկրետ երևույթին կամ մարդուն ծաղրեն գոնե, Մուհամեդն ի՞նչ գործ ունի։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ես ուժեղ մարդու չգիտեմ, որ ինչ որ երևույթ կամ ինչ-որ մեկի դեմ պայքարելու համար վերջինիս ծաղրի։ Էդ թուլության, իրավիճակը չվերահսկելու հետ ա ասոցացվում իմ մոտ։ Էն որ էլ ոչ մի տարբերակ չկա ուրիշ, էդ ա մնում․․․ Էս էն դեպքի մասին է, երբ ծաղրը ներկայացվում է որպես պայքարի միջոց։

Կարող ա  իմ պատկերացումը սխալ ա կամ ուղղակի «ուժեղի» մասին իմ պատկերացումներն են տարբեր ձերինից․․․ Ու մի անգամ էդ մասին գրել եմ, էլի ասեմ, ավելի շատ, քան քաղաքական գործիչները, Հայաստանում ոչ ոք չի ծաղրվել։ Եթերում, բեմում ու ամենուր։ Դրական փոփոխություն՝ զրո։ Ուղղակի հասարակ qաq սրտի մխիթարանք․ «Սաշիկի մասին էս վերջի անեկդոտը լսե՞լ ես»․․․ Էդ կարա խնդալու լինի, կամ չլինի, բայց պայքարի միջո՞ց։ ԹԵրահավատ եմ։

Հիմա նայի, եթե ի սկզբանե խոսքի ազատության հասնելն էր նպատակը, ու, հենց դրա համար է ծաղրվել Մուհամեդը, էդ մի տեսակ իմ սրտով չի։ Էդ տարբերակը խոսքի ազատության հասնելու։ 
Եթե ի սկզբանե նպատակը ինչ-որ այլ արատավոր երևույթի դեմ պայքարն էր․․․ Որի հետ Մուհամեդը անմիջական կապ ուներ՝ էլի չեմ հասկանում, մի՞թե լավագույն տարբերակը պայքարի ծաղրն է։ Հա, պայքարի ձև է, հարց չկա, ոնց որ աղոթելը, որ երկնքից վեց զրոյով դոլլար ընկնի, էլի տարբերակ է, բայց ՕԳԳն․․․ Չեմ փորձել, բայց երևի զրո։

----------


## John

Ու հա՝ ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ բոլոր էն երկրներում, որտեղ կրոնական թեմաներով ծաղրանկարներ են սկսել անել Շառլի Էբդոյի օրինակից ոգևորված՝ բացի էդ ծաղրանկարներից այլ կերպ անդրադարել է էդ խոսքի ազատության վրա։ Եթե խոսքի ազատության չափանիշը կրոնական թեմաներով ծաղրանկարներն են, ուրեմն էդ խոսքի ազատությունը մեղմ ասած միֆ է, պատրանք։

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ, Շառլիում Քրիստոնեությանն էլ էին ծաղրում, մեկը սուրբ երրորդության թեմայով ծաղրանկարը, որը սակայն այն արձագանքը չունեցավ, ինչ Մուհամեդի ծաղրանկարի դեպքում։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Եթե նկարը չի համապատասխանում կանոներին, խնդրում եմ մոդերները ջնջեն։

Կարծում եմ կարևոր է հասկանալ, որ սպանությունը գործել են իսլամական պետության հետ կապ ունեցող տեռռորիստները, իսկ տեռռորիստները ոչ մի առնչություն չունեն իսլամի հետ, առավել ևս իրավունք չունեն մահմեդական բնակչության կրոնական զգացմունքներից խոսեն, քանի որ իրենք հենց շատ մեհմեդական պետությունների կողմից մերժվում են ու համարվում են իսլամի թիվ 1 թշնամի։
Չի կարելի ահաբեկիչների քմահաճույքի զոհ գնալ ու ինչ-ինչ բաներ սահմանափակել։ Այսօր խոսքի ազատությունն են պահանջում սահմանափակել, վաղը ավելի լայն պահանջներ կներկայացնեն։ Պահանջում են, թող գնան իրենց մահմեդական երկրները ու իրենց իշխանություններին պահանջ ներկայացնեն, եթե չեն ուզում վերադառնան պարտավոր են հարգեն տվյալ պետության օրենքները, ավանդույթներն ու չփորձեն իրանց հիվանդ երևակայություն փաթաթեն տվյալ երկրի վզին։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Mephistopheles (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարց չկա Արտ ջան, բայց «արատավորը» ի՞նչն ա ստեղ։ Մուհամեդը՞։ Եթե չէ՝ թող կոնկրետ երևույթին կամ մարդուն ծաղրեն գոնե, Մուհամեդն ի՞նչ գործ ունի։
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ես ուժեղ մարդու չգիտեմ, որ ինչ որ երևույթ կամ ինչ-որ մեկի դեմ պայքարելու համար վերջինիս ծաղրի։ Էդ թուլության, իրավիճակը չվերահսկելու հետ ա ասոցացվում իմ մոտ։ Էն որ էլ ոչ մի տարբերակ չկա ուրիշ, էդ ա մնում․․․ Էս էն դեպքի մասին է, երբ ծաղրը ներկայացվում է որպես պայքարի միջոց։
> 
> Կարող ա  իմ պատկերացումը սխալ ա կամ ուղղակի «ուժեղի» մասին իմ պատկերացումներն են տարբեր ձերինից․․․ Ու մի անգամ էդ մասին գրել եմ, էլի ասեմ, ավելի շատ, քան քաղաքական գործիչները, Հայաստանում ոչ ոք չի ծաղրվել։ Եթերում, բեմում ու ամենուր։ Դրական փոփոխություն՝ զրո։ Ուղղակի հասարակ qաq սրտի մխիթարանք․ «Սաշիկի մասին էս վերջի անեկդոտը լսե՞լ ես»․․․ Էդ կարա խնդալու լինի, կամ չլինի, բայց պայքարի միջո՞ց։ ԹԵրահավատ եմ։
> 
> Հիմա նայի, եթե ի սկզբանե խոսքի ազատության հասնելն էր նպատակը, ու, հենց դրա համար է ծաղրվել Մուհամեդը, էդ մի տեսակ իմ սրտով չի։ Էդ տարբերակը խոսքի ազատության հասնելու։ 
> Եթե ի սկզբանե նպատակը ինչ-որ այլ արատավոր երևույթի դեմ պայքարն էր․․․ Որի հետ Մուհամեդը անմիջական կապ ուներ՝ էլի չեմ հասկանում, մի՞թե լավագույն տարբերակը պայքարի ծաղրն է։ Հա, պայքարի ձև է, հարց չկա, ոնց որ աղոթելը, որ երկնքից վեց զրոյով դոլլար ընկնի, էլի տարբերակ է, բայց ՕԳԳն․․․ Չեմ փորձել, բայց երևի զրո։


Ջոն ջան… բացարձակապես կարևոր չի թե ձաղրանկարի նպատակը որն ա… բայց ծաղրանկարի համար մարդ սպանողը հանցագործ ա, ֆանատ ա ու հասարակության համար վտանգավոր ա… էսի քննարկման նյութ չի կարա լինի…

…իսկ որ ասում ես խոսքի ազատություն, ապա դա չի նշանակում որ պետք ա հնչվի միայն "լավ" մտքեր… խոսքի ազատություն նշանակում ա որ ցանկացած միտք, տեսանկյուն, կարծիք իրավունք ունի արտահայտվելու և գոյություն ունենալու ու դրա համար մարդը պտի չպատժվի… ոչ մեկի կողմից առավել ևս "սամասուդի" ձևով… 

…դուրս ա գալիս ամեն սայքոփաթ կարա մարդ սպանի նկարի համար ու մենք պտի զգույշ լինե՞ն… օրենք փոխե՞նք… վարյանտ չկա…

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անդ, ինչ լավն ա  :Jpit: )

----------

Norton (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հարց չկա Արտ ջան, բայց «արատավորը» ի՞նչն ա ստեղ։ Մուհամեդը՞։ Եթե չէ՝ թող կոնկրետ երևույթին կամ մարդուն ծաղրեն գոնե, Մուհամեդն ի՞նչ գործ ունի։


 Իմ հին նեղվածությունները հիշեմ: Մի թվիակումբում Տիգրան Մեծի մասին թեմա էի բացել, հարցումով, թե ով է Տիգրան Մեծը ու հումորային տարբեևակներ էի առաջարկել, գուցե շատ անհաջող հումոր էր, բայց դե ինքան կարողացել էի: Բնականաբար ակումբում բավականին կոպիտ գանահարության արժանացա, թեմաս էլ փակվեց ինչքան հիշում եմ՝ ոչ թե որ չէր կարելի, այլ որ էդ ղալմաղալն անցնի-գնա:


Մուհամմադը պատմության մեջ ինձ համար ամենահետաքրքիր կերպարն ա, չգիտեմ՝ ես շատ բալետ եմ անում իրան, ինքը շատ մարդկային կերպար ա՝ մարդու նման, ոչ թե ինչ-որ իդեալական հերոս: Էս իմ անձնական մոտեցումն իր հանդեպ, ֆորումում չէ, բայց որ անմիջական զրույց ա լինում, ես սիրում եմ իր մասին քիչ ըմ հումորով (գուցե անհաջող) համեմած պատմեմ՝ դրական տրամադրված լինելով էդ կերպարի հանդեպ: Խի՞ եմ ես իր մասին հումորով պատմում: Որովհետև ինքը էնպիսի կերպար ա, որի մասին տեղյակ ա համարյա ողջ մարդկությունը, որը փոխել ա համաշխարհային պատմության ընթացքը, ու եթե մեկը նման մեծ ազդություն ունի նման մեծ թվով մարդկանց վրա, լիովին բնական ա, որ նման մեծ թվով մարդիկ քննարկելու են իրան՝ ամենքն իր ձևով: Մեկը գիտականորեն, մյուսը կրոնի տեսակետից, երրորդը՝ արվեստի, չորրորդը՝ բամբասանքի, հինգերորդը՝ չարախոսության, վեցերորդը՝ հումորով, յոթերորդը՝ ես՝ անհաջող հումորով ու խիստ կիսատ-պռատ, շատ բան սխալ իմանալով, ութերորդը՝ ծաղրելով: Դրանից խուսափել չի լինի, Նապոլեոնից ենք խոսում, քննարկում, պատմում անեկդոտներ, Անգլիայի թագուհուց, Պուտինից, Օբամայից, սիրիացիք՝ Բաշարից, հայերով՝ Սերժից, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանից, Տիգրան Մեծից (փորձեցի, չստացվեց), Լևոնից, Վանոյից, Վազգենից, ու հազար ու մի բան ու հազար ու մի ձև: Ու էս բոլորը համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ իրենց դերով շատ են զիջում Մուհամմադին, ու բնական ա, որ Մուհամմադի մասին շատ ավելի են խոսում, շատ ավելի տարբեր կերպ են խոսալու, շատ ավելի հակասական կարծիքներ են հնչելու ու էդ կարծիքները լիքը հակասական ձևերով են արտահայտվելու: Էդ ըտենց ա՝ ասել Ջիգարխանյանը, ու ուրիշ կերպ չի կարա լինի՝ ուզենք ես ու դու, թե չէ:

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), Տրիբուն (12.01.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------


## Արէա

Մարդիկ դարեր շարունակ գերագույն ջանքերով ստեղծել են մի երկիր որտեղ մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքները պաշտպանված են քան մեկ այլ տեղ, որտեղ հասարակ մարդու ապրելու համար ստեղծված ա լավագույն պայմանները, որը դարձել ա երազանքի երկիր միլիոնավոր մարդկանց համար աշխարհի բոլոր ծայրերից, որտեղ մարդուն թույլատրված ա ամեն ինչ, ինչը օրենքով արգելված չի, ու ոչինչ ինչն արգելված ա օրենքով։ Այսինքն ժամանակակից ամենաօրինապաշտ երկրներից մեկը։ Ու հիմա մի քանի միջնադարյան շիզոֆրենիկ երևույթներ, անընդունակ որևէ արժեքավոր բան ստեղծելու, անհատույց վայելում են էս ժողովրդի ստեղծած բարիքները, ու ընթացքում էլ որոշել են, որ բացի օրենքով արգելվածներից, նաև իրենց չդզող բաներն էլ պտի արգելված լինեն էդ երկրում։ 

Ի։ 

Վերցրեք ձեր սրբություններն ու չքվեք գրողը ծոցը, որտեղից որ եկել եք, ու կերեք էնտեղ իրար հավիտյանս հավիտենից։ Մարդկության բալաստ, սրիկա շան որդիներ։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Yevuk (17.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015), Վահե-91 (12.01.2015), Տրիբուն (12.01.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ես իհարկե մասնագետ չեմ տվյալ ոլորտում, բայց ուզում եմ կարծիքս ասել Մուհամեդի մասին: Վստահ եմ, որ Մուհամեդն իր ժամանականների ամենախորամանկ մարդկանցից մեկն է եղել: Մուհամեդը հենց դրանով է այդչափ «մարդկային» ու «իրական», որ կարողացել է արդյունավետ սկզբունքներ մշակել, ժամանակաշրջանի համար թարմ ու մարդկային պահանջներին (գոնե իր տարածաշրջանի մարդկանց բնորոշ) լավագույնս համապատասխանող վարքագծային կանոնակարգ գծել՝ հետագայում իր ու իր ցեղի ռազմատենչ, նվաճողական քաղաքականություն իրագործելու նպատակով: Համոզված եմ՝ էդ մարդը, ամեն նոր գործողություն պլանավորելիս, «իսկական մուսուլմանի» վարքագծային նոր կանոն է հնարել (կողքիններն էլ դե ծափ են տվել): Օրինակ՝ մի ամբողջ ցեղ է սպանել կամ ստրկացրել, թազա սուրահ (չգիտեմ ոնց է կոչվում) է հնարել, տասնհինգ անգամ պսակվել է (ընդ որում՝ մի երկու անգամ երևի երեխայի հետ), հետո էլ դա արդարացրել իսկական մուսուլմանի վարքագծային թափ-թազա կանոնով և այլն:

Այնպես որ՝ ի տարբերություն մյուս կրոնների, իսլամն իր առաջանալու հենց սկզբից փաստացի ծառայել է քաղաքական նպատակների ու իրեն արդարացրել: Լավագույն օրինակն Արաբական խալիֆայությունն է, որը դժվար թե լիներ, եթե չլիներ իսլամը: Հիմա էլ է իսլամն այդ նպատակներին ծառայում: Հեռու չգնանք. քանի երկիր կա, որ կոչվում է «իսլամական հանրապետություն», քանի իսլամական պետություն կա, որտեղ միապետություն է փաստացի ու քանի երկիր էլ կա, որտեղ Շարիաթի օրենքներն են գործում: Փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ այդ պետությունների հասարակություններին միավորված ու խելոք-հանգիստ պահում է իսլամը, ու եթե այդ երկրներում «իսլամին մի բան լինի», ապա այդ պետությունների կառավարող կլաններն ուղղակի կվերանան: Մեկ այլ օրինակ էլ կա. դա վահաբիզմն է, որի միջոցով արաբներին հաջողվել է անկախանալ թուրքերից ու ստեղծել իրենց պետությունը՝ ներկայիս Սաուդյան Արաբիան: Ու փաստացի այսօր Սաուդյան Արաբիայի պետական կրոնը հենց իսլամի այդ ուղղությունն է: Ստացվե՞ց էլի քաղաքական նպատակահարմարություն Սաուդ-մաուդների համար: Էսօրվա տեռորիստներն էլ հենց այս ուղղության ներկայացուցիչն էր են՝ Թալիբանը, Իսլամական պետությունը, Ալ Քայդան, Բոկա Հարամ-մարամը և այլ տականքներ: 

Բացի այդ, իսլամին ընդհանուր առմամբ մի շատ մեծ բացասական կողմ էլ ունի. շատ է մտած իր հետնորդների կյանք՝ կենցաղ, ընտանիք, կենսակերպ և այլն, միգուցե ավելի շատ, քան միջնադարում քրիստոնեությունն էր մտած եվրոպացիների կյանք: Հա, մի տեսակ շատ է խորն է: Խոսքս վերաբերվում է մուսուլմանական պետությունների հիմնական մասին և դրանց բնակիչներին: Դրա համար էլ իսլամը չի հարմարվում մարդկության զարգացման փաստի հետ ու բնականաբար կոնֆլիկտ է առաջանում: Իհարկե, եղած կոնֆլիկտը սովորաբար օգտագործվել/ում է տարբեր պետությունների կողմից, ինչը բնական է: 

Վայ, երկար ստացվեց: :Jpit:  Ընդամենը, ուզում էի ասել ատում եմ իսլամի ահա այս հետնորդներին (ծայրահեղականներին) ու դրանց ոչ թե ծաղրել է պետք, այլ սատկացնել, բնաջնջել: Ինչ վերաբերվում է ծաղրանկարներին, ապա ասեմ, որ միջնադարից այս կողմ երևի ոչ մի մարդ չի սպանվել քրիստոնեական կրոնին ձեռ առնելու համար: Ու եթե անգամ (չնայած՝ չեմ հավատում) այդ ահաբեկչությունների ետևում այլ երկրների հատուկ ծառայություններն են, մեկ է՝ ցիվիլ աշխարհը պետք է ծայրահեղականության դեմն առնի՝ բնաջնջի, վերացնի էդ «հիվանդությունը»: Էդ երկրներն ու հասարակությունները պետք է փոխվեն, զարգանան մարդկության զարգացմանը համընթաց: 21-րդ դարը նրա համար է 21-րդ դար, որ աննորմալ է (հակաբնական է) 87 հատ կնիկ ունենալ, մարդկանց գլուխներ կտրել, ամբողջ ազգեր ու ցեղեր մորթել, հանցագործության համար ձեռ ու ոտ կտրել, հրապարակային մահապատժի ենթարկել, քարերով տալ-սպանել, քիթ ու ականջ կտրել և այլն:

----------

Chuk (12.01.2015), Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի հատ վիդեո տեսա յութուբում, որն իհարկե այստեղ չեմ տեղադրի... Եթե պինդ նյարդեր ունեք, մտեք ու ինքներդ նայեք: Առհասարակ ատում եմ բռնությունը, բայց էդ վիդեոն, որ նայեցի ահագին ուրախացա: Իրաքցի կառավարականները Իսլամական պետության տականքներից էին բռնել մի քանի հոգու: Ու ասեմ՝ ինչ էին անում. թիկունքները բացում էին, լավ, բավականին խորը (ամբող մաշկի հաստությամբ) կտրվածներ անում ու վրեն աղ ցանում... Իհարկե, կառավարական զորքերի համար դա ամոթալի բան է, հասկանում եմ, բայց ախր շատ տականք են ու էդ մարդկանց զուտ մարդկայնորեն հասկանում ես՝ աղ ցանողներին: Գերիներից կային մի երկուսը՝ լացում էին: Արա, մտածում ես էլի, այ եզ, բա եթե պիտի լացես, ինչի՞ ես երեխեք սպանում, կանանց ու երեխաների վրա գին կպցնում, բազառներում ծախում, մարդկանց գլուխներ կտրում-դնում ցցերի վրա, դիակների հետ նկարվում-գցում ինտերնետ, հայվան: Վերջը, ահագին խնդացի... Էն եզդիների սպանդից տպավորություններն էլ դեռ թարմ էին..:/

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Նենց տեղին բացասական վարկանիշներ կտայի Արեային ու Մարկիզին, մտքերն արտահայտելու էս ձևը, ոգևորվելու էս ձևը մենակ կարա տանի դեպի հետագա պառակտման, մարդկանց երկու ճակատների բաժանման ու ոչ մի լավ բանի:


Արեա ջան,մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի, թե էդ մուսուլմաններ, էդ թվում՝ էքստրեմիստները,էդ ոնց եղավ որ հայտնվեցին Ֆրանսիայում, սկսեցին վայելել էդ ժողովրդի ստեղծածը, ինչքանով որ ժողովրդի, ում հաշվին ստեղծածը և այլն: Անթույլատրելի բաներ են կատարվում,  ու հա, ես էլ եմ դեմ դավադրությունների տեսություններին, բայց էս էքստրեմիզմի ակունքները, դրդապատճառները շատ դժվար ա փնտրել ու վստահ չեմ, որ հօգուտ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհի կլինի, ես որ չգիտեմ: Քանի որ բոլորս էլ սիրողական մակարդակի վերլուծություններ ենք անում, չունենք էն անհրաժեշտ բազան երևույթները խորությամբ վերլուծելու, եկեք գոնե էքստրեմիստորեն չարտահայտենք մեր կարծիքները: Սաղս էլ կարանք սխալ լինենք: Ճիշտն էն ա, որ ծայրահեղականությունը բերեց նրան, ինչին բերեց, ուրեմն անընդունելի ա: Ուրեմն մենք զերծ մնանք:


Մարկիզի գրածներին արձագանքելս էլ չեկավ: Ուղղկաի ասեմ, իմ կարծիքով տենց սխալ ա:Էդ աղը ցանելը մի այլ մարդու՝ նախկինում իսլամիստներին չհամակրողի, բայց էլի շատ սենց զգայուն մարդու, նետելու ա իսլամիստների գիրկը, ընդամենը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այսինքն՝ ինչո՞վ է իմ գրածը պառակտման տանում: Որ ասում եմ՝ Մուհամեդը խորամանկ ա եղե՞լ... Բայց պատմությունն է ոնց որ ապացուցում դա: Չլինի՞ մարգարե է:  :Jpit: )) Գրել եմ՝ իսլամն օգտագործվում է քաղաքականություն իրականացնելու համար ու նախկինում էլ այդ նպատակով է օգտագործվել: Դա էլ է փաստ և բազում օրինակներ կան: Պառակտում եմ, երբ ասում եմ՝ իսլամը չի՞ հարմարվում մարդկության զարգացմանը: Բայց դա էլ է փաստ: Այսինքն՝ ձև բռնենք՞՞՞... Այսինքն՝ հասկանանք ու լռե՞նք, երբ մարդու գլուխ են կտրում, մազերից բռնում ու հեռախոսով նկարվում, գցում ինտերնետ, այն էլ՝ 21-րդ դարում ու հետն էլ մյուսներին ասում «գյավուր»:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց աղ ցանողներն էլ են իսլամի հետնորդներ... Ուղղակի այն տարբերությամ, որ շիա ուղղության էին երևի թե.. Դե ներկայիս կառավարությունը գրեթե ամբողջությամբ շիա է, չէ՞՞...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզի գրածներին արձագանքելս էլ չեկավ: Ուղղկաի ասեմ, իմ կարծիքով տենց սխալ ա:Էդ աղը ցանելը մի այլ մարդու՝ նախկինում իսլամիստներին չհամակրողի, բայց էլի շատ սենց զգայուն մարդու, նետելու ա իսլամիստների գիրկը, ընդամենը:


Մեկ էլ էս պահը չհասկացա... Էս կանխագուշակության էր, հա՞...  :Jpit: ) Շինարար, բա արձագանքելդ ինչի՞ չեկավ: Տրամաբանական և առողջ արձագանքելու տարբերակ չկա՞, թե՞ ոնց... Եթե համաձայն չես իմ մտքերին ու կարող ես հակադարձել, խնդրեմ...

----------


## Շինարար

Դու հարցնում ես, իմ փոխարեն պատասխանում, իմ՝ քո ենթադրած պատասխաններին պատասխանում :Smile:  Չգիտեի, թե խորամանկն ու մարգարեն հականիշներ են, կամ էն պիտի լինի, կամ էն: Ախր զուտ զգացմունքերի մակարդակի վրա չենք կարա վերլուծենք, պիտի իմանանք, զգացմունքերի մակարդակի վրա հենա տեռորիզմն ա ու աղ ցանելը:

Ասում ես՝ իսլամը չի հարմարվում մարդկության զարգացմանը: Հայաստանում իսլամ չկա, էն ոնց ենք զարգանում, էն ոնց ենք զարգանում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Իսկ ծայրահեղականության հիմքում շատ պատճառներ և հանգամանքներ կան: Դրանք այնքան շատ են, որ հնարավոր չէ մեկ գրառումով դրանք ներկայացնել: Ու, կարծում եմ, ինչքան սիրողական լինեն մեր գիտելիքները իսլամի մասին, այնումամենայնիվ դրանք բավական են, որպեսզի գոնե մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմենք ծայրահեղականության առաջացման պատճառների վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մեկ էլ էս պահը չհասկացա... Էս կանխագուշակության էր, հա՞... )


Հարյուր տոկոսով վստահ եմ: Ու օրինակը հայերի վրա բերեմ: Եթե հայկական տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն գործի Թուրքիայումկամ Ադրբեջանում, ենթադրենք, խիստ պայմանական բան եմ ասւոմ: Ու Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծ մասը չհամակրի նրանց, համաձայն չլինի տեռորիստական մեթոդով պայքարին, բայց Թուրքիայում էդ տեռորիստներին բռնեն, քո ասածի աղ ցանեն, ոնց էլ չլինի՝ նրանցից մի քանիսի մոքրի տղեն, ախպեր հնգերը միանալու են նրանց արդեն իրանց ախպոր համար:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դու հարցնում ես, իմ փոխարեն պատասխանում, իմ՝ քո ենթադրած պատասխաններին պատասխանում Չգիտեի, թե խորամանկն ու մարգարեն հականիշներ են, կամ էն պիտի լինի, կամ էն: Ախր զուտ զգացմունքերի մակարդակի վրա չենք կարա վերլուծենք, պիտի իմանանք, զգացմունքերի մակարդակի վրա հենա տեռորիզմն ա ու աղ ցանելը:
> 
> Ասում ես՝ իսլամը չի հարմարվում մարդկության զարգացմանը: Հայաստանում իսլամ չկա, էն ոնց ենք զարգանում, էն ոնց ենք զարգանում:


Շինարար, մարդկության զարգացումը լայն իմաստ ունի և չի վերաբերվում միայն, օրինակ, երկրի տնտեսությանը: Իհարկե, զարգացել ենք, որ ես ու դու ցանկացած պահի կարող ենք ինտերնետում ազատորեն մտքեր արտահայտել, իսկ, օրինակ, Սաուդյան Արաբիայի քաղաքացի Ահմեդը հիմա նամազ է անում, կինն էլ չադրան հագած տարել է Ահմեդի չադրան հագած դստրիկին միայն աղջիկների համար ստեղծված ինչ-որ չադրայավոր կրթարան: Ինչ կապ ունի, որ Ահմեդն ինձնից ու քեզնից հարուստ է և ապահովված: Զարգացում ասելով՝ սա նկատի ունեմ..  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հարյուր տոկոսով վստահ եմ: Ու օրինակը հայերի վրա բերեմ: Եթե հայկական տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն գործի Թուրքիայումկամ Ադրբեջանում, ենթադրենք, խիստ պայմանական բան եմ ասւոմ: Ու Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծ մասը չհամակրի նրանց, համաձայն չլինի տեռորիստական մեթոդով պայքարին, բայց Թուրքիայում էդ տեռորիստներին բռնեն, քո ասածի աղ ցանեն, ոնց էլ չլինի՝ նրանցից մի քանիսի մոքրի տղեն, ախպեր հնգերը միանալու են նրանց արդեն իրանց ախպոր համար:


Շինարար ջան, ըստ ինձ, տեռորիզմը ազգություն չի ճանաչում: Առաջ ես ինքս արադարցնում էի ու ոգևորվում մեր տեռորսիտներով, բայց հիմա լրիվ այլ կարծիք ունեմ: Որևիցե արդարացում չունի անմեղ մարդկանց դիտավորյալ սպանությունը: Հա, հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում:  Հիմա կարող էին գնդակահարել, իրենց պես անել (այսինքն՝ քոռ դանակով մորթել), գլխատել, էդ մարդիկ էլ աղ էին ցանում... Մեծ տարբերություն չկա: Ինչ էլ անեն՝ արդարացված է: Թե՞ չէ ու պետք է նրանց փայփայել.. Բա մանկասպաններ ու ցեղասպաններ են, ուրիշ ո՞նց վարվեն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, ըստ ինձ, տեռորիզմը ազգություն չի ճանաչում: Առաջ ես ինքս արադարցնում էի ու ոգևորվում մեր տեռորսիտներով, բայց հիմա լրիվ այլ կարծիք ունեմ: Որևիցե արդարացում չունի անմեղ մարդկանց դիտավորյալ սպանությունը: Հա, հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում:  Հիմա կարող էին գնդակահարել, իրենց պես անել (այսինքն՝ քոռ դանակով մորթել), գլխատել, էդ մարդիկ էլ աղ էին ցանում... Մեծ տարբերություն չկա: Ինչ էլ անեն՝ արդարացված է: Թե՞ չէ ու պետք է նրանց փայփայել.. Բա մանկասպաններ ու ցեղասպաններ են, ուրիշ ո՞նց վարվեն:


Չգիտեմ ոնց վարվեն, բայց աղ ցանելու մեթոդը լավը չի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չգիտեմ ոնց վարվեն, բայց աղ ցանելու մեթոդը լավը չի:


Իմ կարծիքով (ես գրառմանս մեջ էլ էի գրել) ճիշտը իր պետության օրենքներով շարժվելն է: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ օրենքներ ունեն, բայց ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ աղ ցանելն այդ օրենքներում դժվար թե լինի: Ասացի՝ կառավարական զորքերին պատիվ չի բերում նման կերպ տանջելը: Բռնել են, երևի թե պետք է դատեն ու վերջ: Դե երևի մահապատիժ կլինի նախատեսված: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ, չեմ կարող թաքցնել, որ ինձ դուր էր գալիս, թե ինչպես են նվաստացնում այդ տականքներին: Ցանկացած պարագայում նման կարգի հանցագործների և մանկասպանների նկատմամբ կիրառվող «օրիգինալ» պատիժը չի կարող հակասական (որոշ դրական տարրերով) էմոցիաներ չարթնացնել մարդկանց մոտ (նաև՝ իմ մոտ): Նույն կերպ ուրախացել եմ, երբ ցույց էին տալիս, թե ինչպես է թույնից սատկում Խատաբը, ինչպես են նվաստացնում չեչեն տեռորիստ Ռադուևին (ֆիզիկապես չէ, բարոյապես), ինչպես են սպանում Մասխադովին ու Բեն Լադենեին: Ահագին ուրախացա, երբ մեռավ ԿԺԴՀ-ի նախկին ղեկավարը... Էս մեկն էլ մեռնի, էլի ահագին կուրախանամ: Դե էմոցիաներ են, դրանց առկայությունն էլ բնական է..  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց Մուհամեդի ու իսլամի՝ քաղաքական նպատակներով օգտագործման վերաբերյալ գրառումս ինչ-որ էմոցիոնալ երանգներ չի պարունակում: Դրանք իմ համոզմունքներն են՝ հիմնված սիրողական ուսումնասիրություններիս և իմ ունեցած տեղեկությունների վրա:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վստահ եմ, որ Մուհամեդն իր ժամանականների ամենախորամանկ մարդկանցից մեկն է եղել:


Մուհամեդն էլ, Հիսուսն էլ աշխարհի ամենաշուստրի մարդիկ են եղել, որ մի քանի հազարամյակ ա անցել, բայց մարդիկ հլը իրանց հավատում են:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մուհամեդն էլ, Հիսուսն էլ աշխարհի ամենաշուստրի մարդիկ են եղել, որ մի քանի հազարամյակ ա անցել, բայց մարդիկ հլը իրանց հավատում են:


Չեմ կարծում, որ Հիսուսին ու Մուհամեդին համեմատության եզրեր ունեն: Ամենամեծ տարբերությունն այն է, որ գոնե մեզ հասած տեղեկությունների համաձայն, Մուհամեդն իր «ուսմունքի» և գաղափարների պտուղները վայելել է, իսկ Հիսուսը՝ ոչ (մեղմ ասած): Շատ, շատ մեծ՝ սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կա երկու ուսմունքների ծագման և տարածման միջև: Քրիստոնեաներն առաջին դարից սկսած հալածվել են, ի տարբերություն մահմեդականների... Քրիստոնեությունը, եթե միջնադարյան շրջանում իրականացված գազանությունները հանենք, հիմնականում չի տարածվել ուժի միջոցով և չի ծառայել քաղաքական շահերի (սկզբնական շրջանում նկատի ունեմ, որովհետև հետո՝ միջնադարում, արդեն ողջ Եվրոպան քրիստոնեա է եղել): Մահմեդականների դեպքում հակառակն է եղել: Արաբական խալիֆայության ստեղծման հիմնական միջոցն ու լծակը եղել է իսլամն ու այդ ուսմունքը: 

Ի դեպ, իսլամը, միևնույն ժամանակ, անցյալում բավականին ճկուն է եղել և հարմարվող: Դրա մասին է վկայում այն փաստը, որ Մուհամեդի և նրա մերձավորների կողմից մշակված կանոնների համաձայն, իսլամի հետնորդները կարող են չպարտադրել իրենց շրջապատին իրենց գաղափարները, եթե (*ուշադրություն*) նրանք կազմում են փոքրամասնություն: Սա այն ժամանակներում շատ կարևոր է եղել, քանի որ այս հանգամանքը իսլամը դարձրել է կենսունակ ցանկացած հասարակությունում: Այսինքն՝ տղա ջան, եթե տենում ես ուժդ չի պատում, սուս-փուս ապրի... Այ երբ կտեսնես, որ շատացել ես ու հզորացել, էդ ժամանակ էլ ոտքի կանգնի ու անհավատներին կոտորի, շեղված հավատացյալների (այդ թվում՝ քրիստոնեաների) վզին մեծ հարկեր դիր կամ էլ պարտադրի իսլամիզացում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի կողմից Արտակի հետ համամիտ եմ, մյուս կողմից էլ․․․ Արա դե Մուհամեդին ծաղրելը ո՞րն ա։ Պե՞տք ա արդյոք տենց չակերտոավոր «ազատությունը», որ թույլ ա տալիս ուրիշի սրբությանը ծաղրել․․․ ․․


Ապեր, ամեն ինչ ակսվում ա առաջին արգելքից: Էսօր Մուհամեդն ա սրբություն, ծաղրել չի կարելի, վաղը կովերին չի կարելի ծաղրել, քանի որ հնդիկների սրբությունն ա, հաջորդ օրը iPhone-ը չի կարելի ծաղրել, քանի որ երկու շիզոֆռենիկի համար էլ կարող ա էտ ա սրբություն դառել, ու մի գեղեցիկ առավոտ արթնանում ենք, որ վաբշե գրել ու խոսալ չի կարելի, քանի որ որ կողմը թքես ինչ-որ մեկի սրբությանն ա կպնելու:

----------

boooooooom (14.01.2015), Lion (14.01.2015), Yevuk (17.01.2015), Աթեիստ (13.01.2015), Հիդրոգեն (15.01.2015), Շինարար (13.01.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ պետք չի մոռանալ, որ լիքը մուսուլման երկրներում լիքը քրիստոնյա համայնքներ կան, որոնք շատ նորմալ ապրում են, հասարակության կողմից հարգված են, պետության կողմից էլ պաշտպանված: 

Ես ընդհանուր առմամբ Շինարարի հետ համաձայն եմ - Ֆրանսիան (ու երևի շատ այլ եվրոպական երկրներ նույնպես) ներքին լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, որ պետք ա լուծի: Ընդհանուր առմամբ խնդիրը կարելի ա ձևակերպել հետևյալ կերպ - եթե դու հնարավորություն ես տվել, որ քո երկիր մուտք գործեն ուրիշ կրոնի, գույնի, ջուռի մարդիկ, ուրեմն վստահ ես, որ դու ի վիճակի ես էտ մարդկանց լիարժեք ինտեգրել քո հասարակության մեջ: Եթե առաջացել են մարգինալացված տարրեր, որոնք ընկել են ծայրեղ/շիզիկ իսլամի ազդեցության տակ ու դուրս են եկել իրենց գրկաբաց ընդունած հասարակության դեմ, ուրեմն էտ հասարակությունում մի բան էն չի:

----------

Շինարար (12.01.2015)

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, ամեն ինչ ակսվում ա առաջին արգելքից: Էսօր Մուհամեդն ա սրբություն, ծաղրել չի կարելի, վաղը կովերին չի կարելի ծաղրել, քանի որ հնդիկների սրբությունն ա, հաջորդ օրը iPhone-ը չի կարելի ծաղրել, քանի որ երկու շիզոֆռենիկի համար էլ կարող ա էտ ա սրբություն դառել, ու մի գեղեցիկ առավոտ արթնանում ենք, որ վաբշե գրել ու խոսալ չի կարելի, քանի որ որ կողմը թքես ինչ-որ մեկի սրբությանն ա կպնելու:


Տրիբուն "мне не друг"... բայց միանում եմ երկու ձեռքով - Ֆրանսիա, չկոտրվես! Սա սկզբունքի հարց է, մութ արևելքի ու XVIII ֆրանսիական լուսավորչականների պայքար, կրոնական բութ ծայրահեղության և լուսավոր առաջադիմության!

----------

Աթեիստ (14.01.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Երեկ մի հատ վիդեո էր պտտվում, որտեղ երկու ռուսախոս միջինասիացի խոստովանում էին, որ իրենք ՖՍԲ ագենտներ են ու հատուկ ուղարկվել են Իսլամական պետություն լրտեսության համար: Հետո էլ մի ուրիշ ռուսախոս վահաբիտ դատավճիռն է կարդում, ինչին անմիջապես հաջորդում է 9-10 տարեկան երեխայի կողմից էդ երկու միջինասիացու գնդակահարությունը: Իսլամ: Ստիպում են, որ 10 տարեկան երեխան մարդասպան դառնա: Կներեք, բայց ես չեմ հավատում, որ էդ ամեն ինչը սարքած է և իսլամի նկատմամբ մարդկության կողմից արտահայտված ատելություն առաջացնելու նպատակ է հետապնդում: Էդ են ընդհանուր առմամբ: Միգուցե մի տեղ մի քիչ ցիվիլ, մի տեղ մի քիչ ավելի վայրենի, բայց դե էդ են... Իրանն էլ ցիվիլն է՝ ընդունենք: Մի երկու տարի առաջ երկու անչափահաս տղայի վերամբարձ կռունկի միջոցով հրապարակային կախեցին իրար հետ սեռական կապ ունենալու մեղադրանքով: Դե քարերով խփելով սպանելու մասին չասեմ: Էս են Մուհամեդի _(սալահ-լահու ալեյհու վա սալլամ)_ գաղափարները: Հա, ու էդ մարդիկ ալլահ աքբար ու Մուհամեդ _(սալահ-լահու ալեյհու վա սալլամ)_ են գոռում նման դեպքերում, ինչ-որ հադիսներից ու սուրահներից մեջբերումներ անում և այլն:  

Բայց դե էն էլ ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ էս վերջին վիդեոյում երկու հատ խնդիր կար, որ շատերի աչքից չէր վրիպել ու մարդիկ վստահաբար պնդում էին, թե վիդեոն ֆեյք է: Մասնագետ չեմ, բայց վիդեոն (որն իհարկե չեմ տեղադրի) կեղծի տպավորություն չի թողնում: Բացի այդ, եթե կեղծ լիներ, մասնագետներ կան էդ ոլորտում, կբարձրաձայնեին... Ավելին, դաժանության համար յութուբներից հեռացվել է: Հիմա էն, ինչի վրա վիդեոյի քոմենթներում խորացել էին մի քանի հոգի... Դատավճիռ կարդացող ռուսախոս վահաբիտը հագել էր նույն տիպի համազգեստ, ինչ հիմա հագնում են Ուկրաինայի արևելքում կռվող ռուսական կողմի շատ ներկայացուցիչներ: Բացի այդ, կրակող երեխան միջինասիական արտաքին ունի՝ աչքերը պուճուր են ու ձգված: Ու ստեղ հարց է առաջանում՝ նա ո՞նց է հայտնվել Իրաքում: Սրանք դավադրությունների տեսության սիրահարների համար եմ ասում: Մի քանի ուղղությամբ հնարավոր է խորանալ:  :Smile:  Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ռուսախոս դատավճիռ կարդացողը 99 տոկոսով Հյուսիսային Կովկասի ծագում ունի (ահագին կան էդ զինյալների մեջ), իսկ համազգեստը հավանական է՝ գնել է մի որևէ շորի բազառից: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է երեխային, ապա վերջում նա արաբերեն (երևի արաբերեն) ուրախ-ուրախ ճտճտացնում էր, երևի տպավորություններն էր պատմում: Էս էլ *լուսանկարը*:

Թեմայի հետ էնքան էլ կապված չի, բայց այնուամենայնիվ տեսա, ասի գրեմ էստեղ:

Հ. Գ. Շեշտեմ նաև, որ խորին հարգանքով եմ գրել, ինչի մասին վկայում են Մուհամեդի (սալահ-լահու ալեյհու վա սալլամ) անունը տալու ընթացքում իմ կողմից գրվող խոսքերը: Մարգարեի անունը յուրաքանչյուր անգամ տալիս՝ պարտադիր է անպայման ասել այդ նախադասությունը, որը պարզվում է՝ թարգմանվում է «Թող պահի ու ողջունի նրան (Մուհամեդին (սալահ-լահու ալեյհու վա սալլամ)) ալլահը»: Էստեղ էլ տվի մարգարեի անունն ու պարտադիր նշեցի: 

Հ. Գ. 2 Կարճ ասած՝ վաղ միջնադար: Կներեք, բայց մեր Վիշապաքաղ վահագնենք, արամազդենք ու հույների զևսենք սրանցից զարգացած ու առաջադեմ են եղել  :Jpit: )))))))))))))

----------

Lion (15.01.2015), Աթեիստ (15.01.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Շատերիս հետաքրքրում է, թե ոնց է ստացվել, որ մուսուլմանները կարողանում են մի քանի օրինական կին ունենալ, այդ թվում՝ անչափահաս: Ուրեմն, պարզվում է Մուհամեդին (սալահ-լահու ալեյհու վա սալլամ) ունեցել է 13 կնիկ, այդ թվում՝ 9 ամյա կին: Միևնույն ժամանակ, նա իրեն հակասել է, քանի որ իսլամում (այդպես էր իմ աղբյուրում գրված) կարող են ունենալ 4 կնիկ (ինչն էլի քիչ չէ, համաձայնվեք): Իսկ 9 տարեկան աղջկա մասին գրված է, որ 40-ն անց Մուհամեդը (սալահ-լահու ալեյհու վա սալլամ) նրան սիրահարվել է, երբ նա 6 տարեկան է եղել: Համաձայնվեք՝ նույնիսկ վանդալների կամ Աֆրիկայի վայրենիների մոտ նման բանի դժվար թե հանդիպես:  :Jpit: )

----------

Աթեիստ (15.01.2015), Մուշու (15.01.2015)

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

> Ապեր, ամեն ինչ ակսվում ա առաջին արգելքից: Էսօր Մուհամեդն ա սրբություն, ծաղրել չի կարելի, վաղը կովերին չի կարելի ծաղրել, քանի որ հնդիկների սրբությունն ա, հաջորդ օրը iPhone-ը չի կարելի ծաղրել, քանի որ երկու շիզոֆռենիկի համար էլ կարող ա էտ ա սրբություն դառել, ու մի գեղեցիկ առավոտ արթնանում ենք, որ վաբշե գրել ու խոսալ չի կարելի, քանի որ որ կողմը թքես ինչ-որ մեկի սրբությանն ա կպնելու:


«Այժմ քննարկենք մեր քաղաքակրթության ներսում գտնվող տարբեր մանր խմբավորումների հարցը։ Որքան շատ է բնակչությունը, այնքան շատ են այդպիսի խմբավորումները։ Զգուշացեք վիրավորել նրանցից որևէ մեկին՝ շների կամ կատուների սիրահարներին, բժիշկներին, փաստաբաններին, առևտրականներին, պետերին, մորմոններին, բապտիստներին, ունիթորներին, չինացի, շվեդ, իտալացի, գերմանացի վտարանդիների հետնորդներին, տեխասցիներին, բրուկլինցիներին, իռլանդացիներին, Օրեգոն կամ Մեխիկո նահանգների բնակիչներին։ Գրքերի, պիեսների, հեռուստահաղորդումների հերոսները չպետք է հիշեցնեն իրական նկարիչների, քարտեզագիրների, մեխանիկների։ [...] Գունամորթներին դուր չի գալիս «Փոքրիկ սևամորթ Սամբո» գիրքը։ Հարկավոր է այրել։ Սպիտակամորթներին հաճո չէ «Քեռի Թոմասի խրճիթը», նույնպես այրել։ Ինչ–որ մեկը գիրք է գրել, որ ծխելը թոքերի քաղցկեղ է առաջացնում։ Ծխախոտի գործարանատերերը խուճապի մեջ են։ Այրել այդ գիրքը։ Անդորր է հարկավոր, Մոնթագ, անխռով կլանք։ Կորչի՛ այն ամենը, ինչ տագնապ է ծնում։ Հարկավոր է նետել վառարանի մեջ։»

----------

Lion (16.01.2015), Աթեիստ (15.01.2015)

----------

